# Rhun's Weekend Game - Dwellers of the Forbidden City - IC Thread



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

*Dwellers of the Forbidden City*

OOC Thread

Rogue’s Gallery


You’ve spent the last several weeks traipsing through the hot, fetid Black Jungles of Tashalar, trying to complete a fat contact offered you by the Rundeen. While the promise of gold once you return to Tashluta keeps you going, your assignment has been anything but easy.

Raiders have been striking Rundeen caravans in large numbers, and rumors have reached the organization about a new serpent cult, dwelling in a long abandoned city within the jungle shroud. While no one has been able to track these bandits, the Rundeen has put a large price on their heads. They want this forgotten city found, and the raiders dealt with severely.

You’ve already lost both of your guides since you entered the jungle; one to a patch of quicksand, and another to fever. The heat, humidity, dangerous terrain and swarms of biting insects have taken their toll upon your group, with the exception of Sandor (who feels perfectly at home in this environment). You’ve been attacked by wild beasts, savages, and humanoids. The constant sounds of the jungles have kept you continuously on your guard, but you are beginning to get used to them…the cough of leopards, the buzz of strange insects, and the calls of wild birds no longer concern you as they once did. But you are all exhausted, and beginning to harbor thoughts of abandoning your mission. 

Last night, though, your luck may have finally changed. You stumbled upon a village of the native hunters that dwell their whole life under the jungle canopy. The chief and shaman met your party, and finally, provided some answers to your questions. It seems as though the chieftain knows the location of what the tribe refers to as the “Forbidden City,” but he seeks your aid before he will reveal it to you. He tells you of the evil demon serpents, the yuan-ti, and their hateful goblin-like minions. They are raiders and kidnappers, and recently they took the chieftain’s son captive. If seems that if you are willing to rescue the son, the Chief Hoptai is willing to show you the way to the city…


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2006)

"Do you know where it is that they took him?  Can you show us the way," Abel asks, more than willing to help.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 16, 2006)

Sandor's tail swings from side to side as he stands. "Pff. Serpent cult!" His condesention is evident in his dismissive tone. But the chieftan's offer seems pretty convenient. This leads to two lines of questions. 

First: "We can find your son. When was he taken? Do you have any of his personal items nearby?"

Second, perhaps when some personal items are being fetched: "Tell me about the Forbidden City. Why is it Forbidden, and why is it you are willing to share its location so easily?"


----------



## Falkus (Dec 16, 2006)

"I will assist," Seril stated, standing apart from the others, looking around the village with interest. "It will be my pleasure." The jungle was hotter and wetter than the forests he had trained in, but other than that, he wasn't particularly perturbed by it. The wild was his home away from home, after all.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 16, 2006)

Zeddicus listens intently, his face a mask of emotion, lost in his thoughts. _Yuan-ti? Serpent Cults? Hmm....Wasn't there the Farnholders rebellion 400 years ago, involved some kind of serpent cult?_


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2006)

Talshia, her face a mask of stoicism, hesitates... One can almost feel her weighing the options that stretch before her. Admit defeat and leave this forsaken hellhole...or undertake this new journey, stay here longer, but emerge victorious in the end.

If one were _very_ familiar with her, one might also surmise that the very -name- Forbidden City was a bit of a goad to her...demanding that she set foot in it and challenge the taboo.

Finally she mutters something that might be a curse, but it's in a language far from Common, and addresses the chieftain.

"Yes...yes, I will do as you ask," she says with her Calshite accent slightly lengthening the vowels. She flashes a quick accusing look at the others in the party, perhaps annoyed that they had provided something of great value in exchange for mere guidence...but perhaps that is reading too much into such a fleeting glance.

"All the things they asked for, we will need. Also, if you can show us the very spot he was last known to have been...that might be useful," she concludes, idly fingering the hilt of the curved dagger on her belt...a habit she often performs while thinking or concentrating.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 16, 2006)

[Slap]"Damn mosquitos, One more bite and I swear I'll set fire to this wretched jungle."

"So, the plan is to kick the snot out of some snakes, then bring back the chief here's little brat? [shrug] Meh, sounds as good as anything else."

Helios runs a hand through his fiery hair, but dampened by the humidity, it falls back in his face.  Slouching, he stands there trying not to look miserable, and fails.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

Cheif Hoptai does his best to answer your questions, in fairly well-spoken common. The tribe obviously has some contact with the outside world, despite the seclusion of their jungle village. "Yes...we know way to Forbidden City. Long ago, it was a stronghold of our enemies, who enslaved and slew our kind. Their ghosts dwell there still, and we stay away from that evil place."

The tribe's shaman, Mohonapa, continues when the chief leaves off. "We build mighty spirit-poles to keep the evil at bay. But the evil is strong, and destoys our spirit-poles."

The chief grunts his agreement, and speaks again. "My son was taken only three days ago, for what foul purpose I do not know. He is a strong warrior, but was overwhelmed and carried off by their numbers. But the gods forbid us entering the city to find him."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2006)

"Are we to understand that this _Forbidden City_, and the evil place these beings took your son are one in the same?" Abel asks, trying to lessen the confusion a little.  "Well, that's handy, actually.  Please, show us the way.  There is work to be done."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

The chieftain nods sagely at Abel's words. "Yes, yes. The demon serpents dwell in the city, practicing their dark rites. It is there they took my son. It is not far, no more than a single days travel. The mountains are close, here. We have guides that will take you."


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 16, 2006)

Helios perks up. "Spirit poles huh? I mean sure by all means lets get on our way to this demon snake and ghost infested death trap. Sounds like fun. But really, I don't imagine these spirit poles you mentioned keep away the snakes. What other 'evils' have you seen coming out of the city?"


----------



## dog45 (Dec 16, 2006)

Zeddicus raises his hand to speak, then blushes and lowers it. "Actually Helios, the spirit poles may serve some important significance in the protection of the village. If you listened, you may infer that it was the serpent men who keep destroying the poles and not the spirits themselves."  He pauses and cocks his head a little, thinking.

"There are tales of an ancient serpent civilization that lived in the city. Something happened, perhaps a type III Seldon event, and the city has since passed from our knowledge. It would indicate to me that the 'ghosts' are the remnants of the original inhabitants and are controlling the actions of the current dwellers in order to perform rituals that will bring them to power again."  He finishes speaking, then looks surpised that he was talking for that long. 

He looks down at the ground and mumbles, "But that's just an idea - conjecture, really."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 16, 2006)

Sandor has little time for this discussion, and it is clear that, though very smart for his species, Zeddicus is speaking a language he doesn't understand. When some clothing (or whatever) of the child are brought, he offers it to his wolf, pacing about twenty feet away, so that it at least has the scent. No sense being too trustful of these guides, he thinks. 

"We should begin." he says calmly. "There is a blight on the land. We must heal it."

Sandor has no time to waste, and he is ready to go. The leather backpack on his shoulder looks like it is almost empty. There is a longspear in one hand, and a belt around his waist. He carries a few ornaments -- on his wrists and around his neck-- but apart from that he is naked. Standing at almost 6 1/2 feet, the copper scales of the Lizardman shimmer from the crown of his head (topped only by a dark green fringe) to the tip of his tail. 

He is ready to move.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 16, 2006)

"I agree with Sandor," Seril stated. "Something is wrong here, and we must fix it." He was dressed in shades of green designed to blend in with his surroundings, and Thunderwing, his ever present long bow, was worn around over his right shoulder, within easy reach should there be trouble. "We should observe the city before we craft a final plan of action."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

The chieftain explains that only the serpent demon and their goblin lapdogs leave the city, at least to the tribe's knowledge. The shaman claims that the ghosts and evil spirits that inhabit the city are repelled by the spirit-poles that they carve and place about the area surrounding the village. Whether there are truly ghosts in the city or just some superstition of the tribe is entirely another matter, though.

You set out at first light, three villagers guiding you along an unseen path through the jungle. The ground becomes more and more hilly and rough as you move toward the tree covered hills and mountains. Besides the terrain underfoot, though, the jungle seems much the same as it has since you entered it.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2006)

Abel is quiet along the way, deep in thought as he brushes his fingertips over the tactile symbol of the Morninglord hanging from his neck.  He hopes the journey is not too long, and that they have at least a short opportunity to rest before engaging in anything that may be dangerous.  He figures that everyone could use a bite to eat and something to wet their throats.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 16, 2006)

Pushing a vine out of the way, Zeddicus labors through the jungle in his fullplate. Pausing a moment againt a tree, he wipes the sweat from his brow before continuing. Jogging to catch up, his thoughts turn to what lays ahead and what the Rundeen merchants told them about the mission. _Could the mysterious bandits and this forgotten city be connected in some way? This seems like an unusual, out of the way place for a bandits headquarters but if those in charge were the lost ghosts of the ancient city then perhaps they would not have trouble controlling the bandits from a distance. Hmmmm....but even then, to what purpose would spirits conduct raids on caravans?_


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 17, 2006)

As they walk, Sandor pays some notice of the landmarks the guides are using--he is consicious that guides gut lost (one way or another), and he wants to be able to retrace the path on his own if needed.

He is also paying attention to the animal life nearby. Perhaps there are small rodents near the path, thgat he can grab and snack upon.

Sandor isn't great at small talk.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

The ground grows rougher and rougher as you continue on, climbing in elevation. Several times during the day you've passed the great spirit-poles; crafted of wood, these stand fifty feet or more in hieght, and are carved with a variety of runes, symols and faces. You've moved across a valley, and the ground now leads into a small gorge in the side of what appears to be a low, rounded mountain. As dusk nears, the guides finally bring you to a stop. Before you, a huge boulder lies among the trees, partially blocking the way before you. 

One guide turns to you. "Around this great rock is the Land of the Demon Serpents. This mountain is their home. We will go no further." With these words, the guides turn and quickly scurry away, back toward the village.

Although the guides have indicated that the entrance is before you, the slope of the mountain is climbable. Although fairly steep and rough, you believe you could accomplish the climb with fairly little trouble.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 17, 2006)

"I'll take the lead," Seril volunteered, looking up the mountain. This was what he had trained for, both as a ranger and an archer.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2006)

Talshia's expression animates on seeing the spirit pole rearing upthrough the shrubs and trees. She stops at it long enough to copy down a quick sketch on a sheet of parchment, and replicate the symbols and runes that line its length on the same page. She studies the strange characters while the ink dries, but then quickly tucks the parchment away into her case to protect it from the moist, hot air.

Finally, at the mountainside, she takes the loss of the guide in stride, peering up at the rocky slope.

"Do you have a rope? That would make it easier on the rest of us," Talshia suggests.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

*OOC: I don't think I made it clear enough...you can continue down the gorge before you, as the guide indicated, or you can try climbing the mountain.*


----------



## Falkus (Dec 17, 2006)

OOC: Well, we'll be less obvious if we climb the mountain, rather than walk in the front door.

"Of course," Tarial said, retrieving a long, silk rope from his backpack, as well as part of his climbing kit. "I'll go up ahead, and tie off the rope once I reach a suitable location."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 17, 2006)

Sandor watches Seril, keeps an eye on how he uses space as he climbs. This is someone he may be fighting alongside before long. He sends his wolf on up the slope, expecting it to take a little bit longer, but not wanting it to get too far ahead of the group. Sandor himself will follow, hoping that he can make the climb without the aid of the rope, using his tail for balance, but proceeding alongside the others.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 17, 2006)

Abel is a little apprehensive abuot climbing the mountain; he's not the greatest climber and is encumbered with armor.  He will, however, take a deep breath and say a quick prayer to Lathander before he grabs the rope and follows the rest of the group.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 17, 2006)

Zeddicus nods to Taril. "I'll be last man. I can climb, but with difficulty while wearing my plate." He nods again and checks back at the retreating guides as he lets everyone else go before him.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 17, 2006)

Helios starts up the slope, positioned in the middle of the group. And while any complaints he might have are in an indecipherable mumble, he looks over at the gentle slope of the gorge often and longingly.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

The climb is not as bad as it would have first seemed. The trees here grow high, often towering over a hundred feet in hieght, and everything is draped with lianas, orchids, ferns and moss.

As reach the rounded top of the mountain, the trees drop away, leaving a dense covering of stunted bushes and tall bamboo cane, which slows you considerable. After chopping and tearing a path through, you are greated by an incredible site.

A rift has been torn into the mountain's top, and at the bottom several hundred feet below sits a ruined city. The cliffs are incredibly steep, leaning inward in places, and made up of crumbling rock. You can see rooftops and trees dotted around the rift floor, and what appears to be a swampy area and lake in the northeastern portion of the rift. You do not see any forms of life or movement below.


*OOC: It looks as though the cliffs average 350-400 feet in height.*


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 17, 2006)

"Well," Abel says with an irony-filled smile on his face.  "At least the climb _up_ wasn't so bad."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 17, 2006)

"As a group it would appear that we cannot proceed in this direction,"  says Sandor looking down on the Forbidden City below. 

"But our jouney has had a purpose..." and with that Sandor begins to point at the outline of the city, laid out before him like a map, and he notes the major thoroughfares, any buildigs that seem larger or more intact, and any other architectural features he can identify fromthis position. He let's others supplement his observations -- Sandor is not a city-dweller by nature.

He also observes by which road they are likely to be approaching the city, based on where they were.

OOC: If casting Know Direction is going to be necessary to do this properly, that is fine, but he won't do it needlessly. I'm assuming this is the Forbidden City, and not a second lost city nearby!  Are there indications of how recent this all was? 

IC:

"Shall we make our way down?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

Sandor knows well enough what direction north is, just by glancing at the position of the setting sun in the sky. You cannot see any gorges or clefts the lead into the rift below, so it is possible the other path descends underground and leads into the city via a cave or cavern of some type. If the gorge led in a straight path, it would probably come out somewhere to the east of where you now stand.

There appear to be several large streets below, some running north to south, others running in a east to west direction. Although much of the city appears to be in ruins, consisting of rubble and collapsed buildings, there appear to be many buildings still standing as well. The city appears to have set like this for a long time, perhaps several hundred years.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 17, 2006)

Zeddicus climbs up and finally sees what everyones looking at. He glances from the city below to the cliffs beneath them. "I suppose everyone wants to go back down? Or maybe try the cliffs?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

*OOC: Time of day is twilight...you don't have a whole lot of sunlight left.*


----------



## Falkus (Dec 17, 2006)

"Perhaps both," Seril replied to Zeddicus, and then elaborated. "I say we rest for the night, and then, at dawn, I climb down the cliffs, and make my way to the entrance, where I'll meet the rest of you. The climb looks difficult, and I doubt all of us could make it. I can scout out the lay of the land once I get down, and it'll make our task easier once we meet up."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2006)

Talshia is silent a moment, clearly impressed by the view. She quickly prepares another sheet of parchment, and starts a quick "map" based on what she can see from up here. On hearing the others talk, she shakes her head even as she's sketching.

"The cliffs are too difficult for us all to climb down...I doubt we have enough rope to reach the ground in any case. Magic would be possible, if wasteful of my potentials...but that would have to wait until tomorrow morning. Going back down would take enough time that we would be courting the night by the time we reached the way in."

She sighs and rolls up the parchment, returning it to the case at her side. 

"I suggest we make camp here tonight, and that we do not use fires, or otherwise broadcast our presence. The city looks deserted, but there may be dwellers below that only show themselves at night. Given a choice between camping up here, and down there, I would choose here. This vantage favors us, both in visibility and in defensibility. We can expect attacks to come from only limited directions...barring flying enemies."

The wizardess shrugs. "But as you will. I am but one voice among many."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

*OOC: Climbing may be possible, but it would require hundreds of feet of rope. The cliffs are sheer, and there is little to tie a rope to. Both Seril and Zeddicus, the two skilled climbers amongst your group, realize that it would be an extremely dangerous climb.*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

With the decision made to rest for the night, the group quickly establishes a camp back away from the cliff face, cutting a clearing in the bamboo and overgrowth to ensure a comfortable resting place.

The night passes without incident, but you quickly come to the realization that something certainly lurks within the city. Those on watch sometimes catch the sounds of far off chanting carried on the wind. Every now and then lights flicker below in the city, too far off to make out any detail, and never remaining for long.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 17, 2006)

The cool of the night affords Sandor some rest, but he offers to take a middle watch--he is comfortable sleeping in only short stretches. When he is relieved, he wanders around in search of some rodents, or a termite nest, and then sleeps until morning. 

When everyone is awake, Sandor is prepared to head down the mountain, leading the way for anyone else ready to go.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 17, 2006)

Before camping for the night Helios peers over the precipice with disgust. "Dammit,  why didn't I learn Feather Fall? It was sitting right there in the guild library. I could have copied it into my book, no problem. But no I had to learn nonsense like Disguise Self. Seemed useful at the time, but in a jungle? Feh!"

"Hey Talshia, I don't suppose you know the spell? I mean, sure we could walk back down. But I'll bet my last copper that the main entrance to 'the forbidden city' is going to be just rotten with traps."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

Sandor finds plenty of rodents, snakes and insects to snack on. He certainly won't be going hungry while the group remains within the jungle.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2006)

Talshia nods her head, a trace of smugness hovering about her features.

"As it happens, I do. I find it a useful spell for explorations. Even so, casting it on all of us would require me to expend all my lowest potentials. Not catastrophic, I suppose, but still inconvenient."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 17, 2006)

Sandor seems quite charmed by the idea of jumping off this cliff, and offers to go first.  He offers to carry his wolf and perhaps one other, if that makes things easier, but he does not know the way such magic works. His morning meditations grant him something different, and he knows it.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 17, 2006)

Zeddicus goes along with the groups plan and volunteers for first watch. After resting, he makes a small breakfast of hardtack. Before donning his armor, he goes through a series of calisthetic exercises for about 15 minutes. If asked about them, he looks down at the ground and replies that they were some of the morning exercises he had to do in school.

Fully dressed, he looks at his own length of rope and then again down the cliff. Sighing, he turns to Talshia "If you have magic that would magic our descent easier, I would suggest doing that instead of attempting the climb on our own. If not..." His words trail off as he indicates the path that they took up the mountain.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2006)

Abel rests in quiet meditation as the new day springs to life.  He is concerned with the situation at hand, as the climb up was bad enough, and the idea of climbing back down again is forboding at best.  He will, however, go with what the others decide to do, whatever that choice may be.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2006)

Talshia peers down the cliff, then says thoughtfully, "Of course...the spell will only cushion about three hundred feet of falling. These cliffs look quite a bit higher than that. I have a spell I could use to fly midway down and slow your falls as you passed... That would be a fair amount of magical energy spent on this though. And it is not completely free of risk."

She shrugs. "It depends on how badly we wish to approach from this direction. It IS unlikely that it will be closely watched, since the barriers to passage are so difficult here."


----------



## Falkus (Dec 18, 2006)

"That sounds ... risky," Seril commented, looking over the edge of the cliff, down to the ground, a long, long way down. "Can you guarantee it would work?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2006)

Talshia flicks a hand in annoyance. "Guarantees are for merchants," she says. "The magic will work, yes. Will we make no mistakes? I cannot say. Will I be shot from the air, hovering there for all to see? Who knows? No, I cannot guarantee it will work. But if all goes well, there is no reason why it shouldn't."


----------



## dog45 (Dec 18, 2006)

Zeddicus stands to one side, listening as everyone else argues it out and glancing down the cliff.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 18, 2006)

"Very well," Seril said, sighing. "I suppose it's marginally more safer than climbing down."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 18, 2006)

"Talshia, the decision is yours.  It is your magic. But if we are not to pursue this option, we should be on our way. Tell us what you would have us do."

Sandor's words are even, but it is clear he is urging a decision. He has stopped smiling by now at the thought of falling 400 feet.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 18, 2006)

"Woe woe whoah, I don't know about this 'meeting us halfway down' thing. I was thinking more along the lines of everyone jumping off tethered by a short rope then casting it partway down. If you're not certain you can the the spell off twice before hitting, then perhaps fly back up and do it in two trips."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2006)

"It can't work that way," Talshia explains patiently. "The spell will only work for three hundred feet of distance. Lets say this cliff face is four hundred feet down. If I cast it on you here at the top, you'll fall gently down three hundred feet...and then plummet to your death for the last one hundred."

"For this to work, I would have to -cast the spell on you- a hundred feet down. Using rope would be hard, because I doubt a rope could support enough of you at once to make it worthwhile. Not to mention, Sandor's wolf can't climb a rope."

She plants her fists on her hips and looks around.

"We have no leader to decide? Very well. We know the risks and possibilities of doing it this way. What are the risks and possibilities of climbing back down, and following our guide's original instructions to the Forbidden City?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 18, 2006)

"Oh, heh, I mean tethered to each other, not the top. It could get messy if someone drifted too far away durng the 100 or so feet of free-fall."

"As for the dangers of going back down ... Its not the trip back down that worries me. Its the gorge that apparently leads to a tunnel. I have a feeling that the snakes have a real nasty reception for intruders that wander down it."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 19, 2006)

"Nevertheless, that might be the best route for us to take. We want to make it out of the Forbidden City alive, and to do that we must make it in alive. The advantage of going in the front door is that we know we have cleared a way out if we need one in a hurry."  says Sandor.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 19, 2006)

"Not necessarily," Seril replied. "If we kill the guards, there's no guarantee that they won't be replaced while we're in the city. And if I had a choice, I'd rather attack a guard position from the opposite direction than the one they're against."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 23, 2006)

"Has a decision been made?" asks Sandor of the magic users. "Our time is short and we must begin."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 23, 2006)

"My vote is that we go back the way we came and enter the city from the ground."


----------



## dog45 (Dec 23, 2006)

"That uh, that seems like the best idea to me." Zeddicus says


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 23, 2006)

Sandor's wolf is already fifty metres ahead down the path, and with a flip of his tail, the massive saurian shifts his weight on his spear, and begins the walk down.  Where the footing is unsteady, he turns around to ensure the others are alright, but he leads the way towards the access to the Forbidden City.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2006)

*OOC: 3 of 6 have posted their intentions to go back down...so I am running with that scenario. *


The climb back down takes no longer than a couple of hours. Back on the trail, you pass the large boulder that was pointed out to you the day before, and enter the narrow gorge. After following this path for several hundred feet, the gorge comes to an end in a steep cliff wall. Before you, a passage has been carved into the mountain side. It is some twenty feet wide and twelve feet high, and leads into the darknessahead.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 23, 2006)

As the party (presumably) heads into the tunnel Helios carps, "Did I mention I have a bad feeling about this? Um, hold a moment let me make a quick defensive preparation."

The fire genasi intones a short incantation while making arcane gestures, his hand brushing, but not reaching into a leather bag at his waist. "Alright. Let's show these snakes what bad news is really about."

OOC - Casts Mage Armor.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 23, 2006)

Sandor removes his everburning torch from its sheath, illuminating the passage, and continues to proceed.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2006)

As you proceed into the tunnel, you soon find yourselves walking upon a narrow (5' wide) path that hugs the wall of the right hand wall of rough hewn passage, with a rippling stream burbling along beside you to the left. 

Bats squeak and flutter overhead, and the sound of splashing water can be heard coming from further into the tunnel.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 24, 2006)

How fast is the rippling, burbling stream moving?  Does Sandor think it is shallow?  He is from the marshes, of course, and is happy to make room on the path for the others by wading, as long as his movement isn't going to become too restricted. He slides into the water, unless he thinks it might be unsafe.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 24, 2006)

Seril kept both his bow and an arrow handy, keeping his eyes and ears looking and listening for any possible trouble, as befitting his role as a scout.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 24, 2006)

Taking the spot behind Seril, but staying 15-20 ft back of the scout, Zeddicus draws his blade and keeps a close eye out for hostiles. His left hand is slowly going through the motions for a spell, as if practicing, but he seems unaware of this.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 24, 2006)

Helios walks in the middle of the party. With a sour look he draws a cheap, thin dagger little better than a knife. Then a faraway look comes over his eyes and his lips move silently as if going over something memorized by rote.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2006)

*OOC: The stream is deep, at least deeper than a human, and the current is running fairly quickly, making fotting treacherous.*

The tunnel opens into a rather large cavern, and the stream ends in a pool that fills most of the chamber.The north face of the area is a cliff that rises some forty feet about the level of the water. At the top is a tunnel mouth and small ledge area. Spewing forth from a fissure beside the ledge is a steady stream of water that cascades down the face of the cliff and splashes into the pool. Winding back and forth up the cliff face is a narrow path, which passes behind the waterfall at several points on its way up.

At the top of the cliff near the tunnel mouth can be seen four small humanoid figures outlined by the light of a torch.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2006)

Talshia grimaces and casts a spell on herself. (Mage armor)

"We are not alone."

(sorry for slow post...x-mas is upon me. Will speed up soon!)


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 24, 2006)

Helios squints at the ledge, "Can anyone make out those figures clearly? I can't tell if they're yuan-ti, prisoners, or whatnot."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2006)

From this distance, and in the poor lighting, it is hard to make out just what the beings on the ledge above are. They appear to be between three and four feet in hieght, with sinewy builds. Even as you are watching, the spot you, silhouetted as you are by your own light. Upon seeing you, they quickly grab bows and begin knocking arrows...


*Initiative! And I guess I should have asked: Do you guys want to roll using invisible caster, or do you want me to handle dice rolls?*


----------



## dog45 (Dec 24, 2006)

Trying to close the distance between the archers on the cliff and the party, Zeddicus begins hustling up the path, taking a moment to manifest _Skate_ on himself.

ooc: Rolling dice doesn't matter to me. I'm fine with either IC or you rolling them.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 24, 2006)

OOC:
  you do the rolling, I suggest.  It means things don't get held up.  Our time is so tight as it is!


IC:

Sandor is no good at range, and these cliffs impede a direct attack. He dives into the pool, in hopes that his sudden action will attract some fire, and at least split the attention of the archers. He stays near the surface, so that he can be seen from above, but is moving and dodging in the water.  for now he avoids the disturbance where the water cascades into the pool.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 24, 2006)

OOC: I agree, best you handle the rolling

Battle was upon them. Enemies above. Seril adopted the Flowing Wind stance as he had trained and half closed his eyes. Focus on the arrow and nothing more. Your bow is the extension of your will, your ability to manipulate the world. His hands blurred as he aimed at shot the arrow he held ready, and then, quickly, pulled another from his quiver and let it fly.

Attacks: Making a full attack action with rapid shot, and firing both arrows at the closest figure.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 24, 2006)

Helios shakes his head. _Closely grouped at a great distance. Heh, sucks to be them_. The fire mage gestures and incants again. This time the motions and syllables are considerably more complex but also more rapid, as if they came as second nature. As the spell is completed, a glowing white-hot bead arcs toward the figures on the cliff. While its still in the air, Helios scampers in a crouch directly behind Seril.

[sblock=OOC]Casts Fireball DC 20 CL 8. Then more action to directly behind Seril.

I don't mind invisible castle but I think things will flow better if you do the rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2006)

Before any of you can react, two of the creatures with the bows fire upon you from their vantage point above. The first arrow strikes Zeddicus, its red feathered shaft piercing armor and flesh as it lodges deeply in the man's shoulder. As the pain of the initial strike subsides, Zedd feels the wound burning as he recognizes the insidious affect of poison entering his blood. Still, he manages to push aside the initial disorientation associated with the poison.

The second arrow goes wide, as the excited little humanoid releases his grip before taking the proper aim upon his target.

Seril adopted the Flowing Wind stance as he had trained and half closed his eyes. Focus on the arrow and nothing more. Your bow is the extension of your will, your ability to manipulate the world. His hands blurred as he aimed at shot the arrow he held ready, and then, quickly, pulled another from his quiver and let it fly. Unfortunately, the first arrow seems to deflect harmlessly of the creature's hide, while the humanoid dodges nimbly out of the way of the second arrow.

Helios shakes his head. _Closely grouped at a great distance. Heh, sucks to be them._ The fire mage gestures and incants again. This time the motions and syllables are considerably more complex but also more rapid, as if they came as second nature. As the spell is completed, a glowing white-hot bead arcs toward the figures on the cliff. While its still in the air, Helios scampers in a crouch directly behind Seril. The white-hot bead explodes with a deep bass rumble, and the ledge and surrounding area are engulfed in flames. The bodies of the small humanoids above are hurled about like ragdolls, and after a few moments all that is left is some smoke and the sound of the waterfall splashing into the pool.


*FYI, I will provide battlemaps at times, but obviously it wasn't needed here.

Initiative Count
Bow Wielding Humanoid 1: 21, 24 vrs Zedd (threat), confirm crit 21 (success), damage 8.
Bow Wielding Humanoid 4: 21, "1" vrs Talshia
Seril: 20, 15 vrs humanoid 3 (miss), 13 vrs humanoid 3 (miss)
Helios: 19, cast fireball
Zeddicus: 18, Fort Save 26 (success), 
Talshia: 16
Bow Wielding Humanoid 3: 14
Abel: 13
Sandor: 7
Wolf: 6
Bow Wielding Humanoid 2: 4 

PC Status
Zeddicus: 30/38, facing saving throw vrs. secondary damage from poison in 10 rounds

200 experience points each
*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 25, 2006)

OOC:  

[Sandor's clever plan of causing a distraction when he gathered enough of his wits worked perfectly!]

IC:

"Well, we've introduced ourselves."

Sandor bares his teeth in what may be a smile when he sees the explosion caused by Helios' magic. Did any bodies fall over the cliff?  If so he will dive in and get one [His instincts were to dive anyway] -- this way, at least, they will have a sense of who their opponents are. 

If none fell to the lower pool [or, after he has fetched a corpse... mmm! barbecue!], he will examine one of the arrows, perhaps the one that is in Zeddicus.

If he notices the poison [or, in 10 rounds, notices its effects, he will see if he can identify it. Then he will take a dose of anitoxin.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 25, 2006)

Leaning against the wall to avoid the debris from the explosion above, Zeddicus works the arrow out from his shoulder. "I think...I think I've been poisoned."  He toses the arrow to Sandor. "Anything you recognize? And perhaps may I have some of that tonic, unless you've a poison curative?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 25, 2006)

Sandor retrieves one of the corpses that had been blown over the ledge and into the pool. Much to his surprise, the charred body appears to be reptilian. It has an appearance very similar to his own, but obviously quite a bit smaller in size. 

With the aid of Sandor's antitoxin, Zeddicus succeeds in successfully fighting off the lingering effects of the poison. After examining the poison, Sandor believes that it is the poison of a giant wasp.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 25, 2006)

Helios grins from ear to ear and brushes his hands against each other dislogding sulphu residue. "If only those arrogant bastards at the guild could see me now."

"So, shall we head up the path?


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 25, 2006)

"Poison from a wasp?  Interesting," Abel says.  "I suppose we should be moving on, especially since whoever resides here surely knows of our arrival."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 25, 2006)

You weave your way back and forth up the the cliff, using the winding trail. You pass behind the waterfall at least four times on your trip up, receiving a dousing of cold water each time.

Upon reaching the ledge, you find a rough hewn corridor leading further under the mountain. After following it for some hundred feet, it agan opens into another chamber, this one dimly lit by phosphorescent fungi clinging to the walls and ceiling. Blocking the far side of the chamber is a large grillwork gate, flanked by two square pillars carved into the room's walls. Each pillar holds two shuttered windows looking out onto the chamber, each well above floor level. The gate is closed, and appears to be secured with a large lock.


*OOC: The gate is about twenty feet wide and twenty feet high. The pillars are a bit taller than the gate, and the windows in the towers are some seventeen or eighteen feet above you.

Merry Christmas, everyone!!!*


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 25, 2006)

Helios' spirits seemed to have been doused at the same time the rest of him was by the waterfall. "If someone wants to try to force the gate with brute strength I can help a little. Beyond that I've got nothing."


----------



## dog45 (Dec 25, 2006)

Zeddicus stands next to Helios. "I may be able to open the windows." He sheathes his sword and flexes his fingers. He then starts running straight at the pillar on the left. A moment before he runs into it, he jumps up and plants his feet on the pillar and continues to run up the side of pillar. Reaching the base of the window he takes a short jump and shifts his body in the air, becoming parallel with the pillar. He reaches out for the shutters, trying to find something to hold onto while his feet look for purchase on the windows ledge.

[sblock=ooc]Hmm. yeah. Running at the pillar, then running up the pillar (cus of Up The Walls), then hopefully standing on a short ledge holding onto the shutters. Probably completely extraneous, but whatever. it looks cool.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2006)

*OOC: Dog45, you do realize you have to have psionic focus to use Up the Walls, right? Do you want to spend the full round action to do so? If so we can go ahead and make the concetration check.*


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 26, 2006)

Abel says a quick prayer to the Morninglord as he approaches the large gate.  Speaking so that the others may hear, he asks Lathander for the strength to do his will.  He picks up his heavy mace with both hands and brings it high over his head before bringing it back down hard against the lock on the gate.

ooc:  Strength Domain Granted Power: You can perform a feat of strength as a supernatural ability. You gain an enhancement bonus to Strength equal to your cleric level. Activating the power is a free action, the power lasts 1 round, and it is usable once per day.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 26, 2006)

OOC:

I think the antitoxin is simply preventative --

Antitoxin: If you drink antitoxin, you get a +5 alchemical bonus on Fortitude saving throws against poison for 1 hour.

-- and not usable after the fact.  Sandor was protecting himself, not offering help (in that instance! Shame, selfish Sandor!)

IC:

Making the way to the top, Sandor is astounded at Zeddicus' acrobatic feats.  Knowing how long he has trained to achieve the physical conditioning he is inn, he is astounded at Zeddicus' mastery.

If there is time, he will offer to help Abel in his task (aid another--pushing against the lock as he strikes it, perhaps?).


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> I think the antitoxin is simply preventative --
> 
> ...





While this is true, it will provide the +5 bonus on the save vrs. the secondary effects, which generally come into play one minute after the initial poisoning...right?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> While this is true, it will provide the +5 bonus on the save vrs. the secondary effects, which generally come into play one minute after the initial poisoning...right?




Very well.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 28, 2006)

Seril kept an arrow nocked in his bow, and kept a close eye out for any trouble, as the others tried to get the gate open. He always made sure to carefully wrap his bow in cloth before going through the waterfall. He was compulsive about protecting it.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 28, 2006)

When Abel starts praying and heading for the gate, Helios perks up and makes a face like he's going to say "ooh!". He doesn't actually say "ooh!". Instead he reaches behind his back and pulls a wand from his belt. Pointing it at the cleric, he says, "Biggai." Whereupon magical energies infuse the holy man, (presumably) causing him to double in height.

OOC - Uses wand of Enlarge Person on Abel.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2006)

As Abel finds himself standing some twelve feet high now thanks to Helios' magic, Zeddicus charges forward and runs right up the side of one of the pillars. Somehow, he even manages to cling to the outside of the shuttered window, grasping the top of the sturdy bamboo shutter, and wedging his foot into a small lip at the bottom.

Abel and Sandor grab hold of the gate and begin trying to force it open. Before they can make any headway, though, a grinding noise is heard from above, and huge chunks of rocks and boulders suddenly begin to fall upon the area before the gate. Helios, Seril and Talshia can only stand and watch as their companions go down under a ton of rocks. As the dust settles, the companions are astounded to see Abel and Sandor struggling to their feet, bruised and bloodied by the cascade of rocks and somewhat disoriented, but miraculously still alive.

Unfortunately, there is precious little time to be thankful, as the shutters in the pillars swing open, revealing strange looking goblinoid faces and the bows that they are now aiming at you. Zeddicus continues to cling to one of the shutters as it swings open, his back smacking into the stone of the pillar as the shutter comes to a rest in its open position.


*
Abel Spot 16 vrs DC20, Sandor Spot 15 vrs DC20 (technically would require search, but I gave a spot check to notice anything out of the ordinary here).
Trap vrs Abel attack 34 (success), Damage vrs Abel 25 points
Trap vrs Sandorl attack 25 (success), Damage vrs Sandor 22 points


PC Condition Summary
Abel 12/37
Sandor 16/38
Zeddicus 30/38
*


----------



## dog45 (Dec 29, 2006)

Zeddicus grunts as his back hits the pillar. Clinging on, the sees the bows and arrows through cracks in the shutters. Taking a deep breath, he plants his feet on the pillar and lets go of the shutter. Taking a step down, the flings the shutter he was hanging onto back into the window and walks past it towards the open part of the window, drawing his sword as he moves. Reaching the ledge, he walks up on it and drops inside the now open window amid the goblin archers.

[sblock=ooc]big rocks. ouch. I assume there isn't some kind of iron bars over the window or anything that would stop him from walking in it.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 29, 2006)

Helios armpits the wand he was holding and grabs another, immediately yelling its command word, "Psike!" An incredibly thick wall of fog appears suddenly, completely blocking vision along the upper half of the chamber from the outside edge of one pillar to the other.

"The fog's just an illusion", the mage announces loudly in elven and then repeats in hushed draconic.

*OOC- Uses wand of Silent Image to create the fog.*


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 30, 2006)

(what's the range to the goblins, and is the aparture large enough to get a line of effect through?)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (what's the range to the goblins, and is the aparture large enough to get a line of effect through?)





*OOC: About thirty feet from where you are standing. The apeture is a couple feet wide, providing the goblinoids with 75% cover.*


----------



## Falkus (Dec 30, 2006)

"To cover," Seril snapped out, as he snapped up his bow and shot a single arrow at a goblin, and then made a break for the boulders.

OOC: Firing one shot at the closest globl, then moving to use the fallen boulders as cover.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2006)

*OOC: Waiting on IG and KS...if I haven't seen them post by tomorrow morning, I will update the thread then.  *


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 30, 2006)

Abel follows Seril's lead in finding cover in the fallen boulders, still shaken from their collapse.  When he feels he's safe from missile fire, he draws his healing wand and uses it on himself, and Sandor too if he's still in range.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2006)

*Combat, round 1*

"To cover," Seril snapped out, as he snapped up his bow and shot a single arrow at a goblin, and then made a break for the boulders. The arrow flies straight, but strikes the edge of the window in which the goblinoid stands.

At Seril's yell, Talshia breaks for cover, hunkering down behind one of the larger chunks of rock.

Arrows begin to rain down on the party at this point, two of them grazing Helios, but the wounds are minor.

Helios armpits the wand he was holding and grabs another, immediately yelling its command word, "Psike!" An incredibly thick wall of fog appears suddenly, completely blocking vision along the upper half of the chamber from the outside edge of one pillar to the other. "The fog's just an illusion", the mage announces loudly in elven and then repeats in hushed draconic.

Arrows continue to fly, but the goblinoids are having trouble targeting you through the newly formed fog. 

Abel follows Seril's lead in finding cover in the fallen boulders, still shaken from their collapse. When he feels he's safe from missile fire, he draws his healing wand and uses it on himself, and Sandor too if he's still in range.
Sandor follows Abel's lead, finding cover next to the priest.

Zeddicus grunts as his back hits the pillar. Clinging on, the sees the bows and arrows through cracks in the shutters. Taking a deep breath, he plants his feet on the pillar and lets go of the shutter. Taking a step down, the flings the shutter he was hanging onto back into the window and walks past it towards the open part of the window, drawing his sword as he moves. Reaching the ledge, he walks up on it and drops inside the now open window amid the goblin archers. He drops down in front of the two furry goblinoids at this window, striking with his blade as he does so and sending one of them sprawling to the ground in a pool of blood. 


*
OOC: I broke up the enemies initiatives into groups, simple because it makes it easier on me. I hope nobody minds. G1-4 are in the left tower, G5-8 in the right tower.

Also, my apologies to Shayuri and Kobold Stew, but I wasn't sure what actions you wanted your PCs to take.

Initiative Count
Seril 23, attack vrs G5 18 (failure - cover)
Talshia 20, seeks cover
G5 16, attack vrs Helios 17 (success), damage 1
G6 16, attack vrs Sandor 17 (failure)
G7 16, attack vrs Helios18 (success), damage 1
G8 16, attack vrs Sandor 8 (failure)
Helios 15, uses Wand of Silent Image
G1 13, attack vrs Abel 17 (failure), no need to roll miss chance
G2 13, attack vrs Sandor 14 (failure), no need to roll miss chance
G3 13, attack vrs Abel 22 (success), miss chance 18% (misses)
G4 13, attack vrs Helios 10 (failure), no need to roll miss chance
Abel 11, seeks cover, uses Wand of Cure Light Wounds on self. Cures 9 pts.
Sandor 11, seeks cover
Zeddicus 4, attack vrs G1 16 (success), damage 10 (drops G1)

PC Status
Helios 29/31
Abel 21/37
Sandor 16/38
Zeddicus 30/38

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look Within]
G1 -6, dying
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 30, 2006)

At the initial appearance of the goblins in the tower, Sandor presses himself against the wall, scrambling over the fallen rocks. 

_Why is everyone at range?_ he asks himself. _Give me a straight fight. Someone to eat._ 

As he looks up, he wonders if it will be possible to climb to where the goblins are. He sees the image of the fog, both there and not there, and shouts, "There's too much fog!", more for the benefit of his enemies than his comrades, but perhaps reinforcing the illusion. 

Is there a way for him to reach them? If so, he attempts to do socontent to be drawing fire of those who can see him.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 30, 2006)

Abel uses his healing wand on Sandor before he takes off to draw fire upon himself.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 30, 2006)

Checking over his shoulder at the fog for a moment, Zeddicus brings his blade around to the other goblins in the window, first charging it with arcane engery.

[sblock=ooc]Arcane Channeling _Acid Splash_ through his sword attack[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 30, 2006)

"Oww those sting!", Helios complains, looking horrified at the small amounts of blood welling from where the arrows grazed him. 

The fire genasi then starts striding determinedly towards the the base of the pillar holding the goblin who shot him. As goes by Talshia, he drops the armpit-ed wand, saying "Here, use that to 'Biggai' Sandor."

*OOC - Still concentrating on the illusion while moving to the pillar.*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2006)

Seril pops up from his cover to launch another arrow toward the goblinoids in the right hand pillar. Having understood Helio's warning about the illusion, the archer has no problems targeting his foe. His aim on this shot is flawless, and the elf puts his arrow through the eye of one of the goblinoids. 

Talshia follows Seril's lead, popping up over the rocks providing her cover and snapping off a shot with her crossbow. The quarrel hums through the air, burying itseld in one of her foe's chest. The goblinoid's arms go slack and he drops his bow, and then the creature stumbles back out of sight.

Seeing their two companions fall at one window, the other two goblinoids in the right hand pillar pull their shutters closed, disappearing from view.

"Oww those sting!", Helios complains, looking horrified at the small amounts of blood welling from where the arrows grazed him. The fire genasi then starts striding determinedly towards the the base of the pillar holding the goblin who shot him. As goes by Talshia, he drops the armpit-ed wand, saying "Here, use that to 'Biggai' Sandor."

Inside of the left hand pillar, the small, furry creatures quickly drop their bows and attack the man who somehow managed to run UP the pillar and through the narrow window. The three goblinoids leap at him, snarling and biting at him with long, sharp fangs. One of the three manages topenetrate his armor, and Zedd feels the pain of the beastie's fangs as they sink into his thigh.
Abel uses his healing wand on Sandor before he takes off to draw fire upon himself.
At the initial appearance of the goblins in the tower, Sandor presses himself against the wall, scrambling over the fallen rocks. _Why is everyone at range?_ he asks himself. _Give me a straight fight. Someone to eat._ As he looks up, he wonders if it will be possible to climb to where the goblins are. He sees the image of the fog, both there and not there, and shouts, "There's too much fog!", more for the benefit of his enemies than his comrades, but perhaps reinforcing the illusion.
Checking over his shoulder at the fog for a moment, Zeddicus brings his blade around to the other goblins in the window, first charging it with arcane engery. The sword plunges into the goblinoid that bit him, acid sizzling as it goes.
A loud creaking noise heralds the opening the gate, and Sandor's wish seems to have been granted: Two furry goblins pull the gate open, one to either side, while a troop of ten more of the little creatures charge out toward you. These carry crude spears and shields that appear to be woven of bamboo and rattan. 

*
Initiative Count
Seril 23, (has 1/2 cover from rocks) attack vrs G5 "20", confirm crit 27 (success), damage 34 (28+6 electricity)
Talshia 20, (has 1/2 cover from rocks) attack vrs G6 21 (success), damage 8
G5 16, dead
G6 16, dead
G7 16, close shutter
G8 16, close shutter
Helios 15, moves & maintains illusion, handing wand to Talshia
G1 13, dead
G2 13, attack vrs Zedd 10 (failure)
G3 13, attack vrs Zedd 21 (success), damage 3
G4 13, attack vrs Zedd 14 (failure)
Abel 11, (has 1/2 cover from rocks), uses Wand of Cure Light Wounds on Sandor. Cures 10 pts.
Sandor 11 (has 1/2 cover from rocks)
Zeddicus 4, attack vrs G3 24 (success), channels Acid Splash damage 12 (9+3 acid)

PC Status
Helios 29/31
Abel 21/37, enlarged
Sandor 26/38, enlarged
Zeddicus 27/38

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look Within]
G1 -7, dying
G3 -8, dying
G5 DEAD
G6 -4, dying
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 31, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> A loud creaking noise heralds the opening the gate, and Sandor's wish seems to have been granted: Two furry goblins pull the gate open, one to either side, while a troop of ten more of the little creatures charge out toward you. These carry crude spears and shields that appear to be woven of bamboo and rattan.





Sandor smiles, an aggressive baring of the teeth, and is surprised by his sudden increase in size."Heh.  Thanks." His reach feels huge as he accomodates his new bulk against these small figures emerging from the gate. But he is ideally positioned to intercept them, and so he does, ready to attack.

He roars, opening his throat.

OOC:  
Sandor is wielding a long spear (so that makes his reach 15'?  That's what he threatens, at least, for AoOs), and his secondary bite now has 10' reach, which he will use on any that come through.  He wants to function as a wall, impeding progress (movement) of these goblins if he can. If the spear does not slow the group down meaningfully, he will after a round or two drop it and use all natural attacks.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 31, 2006)

ooc: Curious as to how long the enlarge person spell from that wand lasts.  Is Abel still enlarged, or has he gone back down to normal size yet?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> ooc: Curious as to how long the enlarge person spell from that wand lasts.  Is Abel still enlarged, or has he gone back down to normal size yet?




*OOC: 1 minute per level, so like 5 minutes. Abel is still enlarged, and will be for a bit.*


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2006)

Talshia drops her crossbow to snatch up the wand with some distaste, and perhaps a little peevishness that no one congratulated her marksmanship.

The Calshite magess looks at Sandor then and aims the wand at him, speaking its trigger word with a dramatic flourish. A magical impulse flickers to the lizardman, compelling flesh and equipment alike to swell and grow beyond their physical limits...

"There," she finishes. "Enjoy your rampage."

(move to pick up wand, then standard to use it...PS - sorry about poor posting. Internet access was much spottier than I anticipated over the holidays. Back home now though! )


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 31, 2006)

Helios gulps when he sees the goblin reinforcements, "Well that can't be good."

*OOC - Helios' action depends on whether it occurs before or after being charged by the new goblins. If he hasn't been charged yet, he'll cast Burning Hands at the group, then climb up the wall using his Slippers of Spiderclimbing. If he has been charged then he'll 5' step back and cast Burning Hands.

Edit - The above assumes that Burning Hand's cone can be angled to hit multiple goblins without hitting any of the other PCs. If there's no clear shot he'll delay his action.*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 31, 2006)

OOC:

should have said:  Sandor is dodging against whichever furry goblin is closest. [is this something you want stated each time?]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> OOC:should have said:  Sandor is dodging against whichever furry goblin is closest. [is this something you want stated each time?]




*OOC: Actually, if you have the dodge feat, just count the +1 in your armor class. It applies against all foes in this game.*


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 31, 2006)

Abel rises from behind the pile of rocks and looks down at the tiny creatures, now even tinier thanks to his large size.  With a grin and a nod at the also enlarged Sandor, Abel raises his heavy mace and charges the goblinoids.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 31, 2006)

Flinging the goblin off his leg, Zeddicus turns to face the two remaining. He takes a moment for a deep breath before channeling _Shocking Grasp _ into his sword and attacking the nearest goblin.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2006)

Seril, still using the rocks for cover, sends a pair of arrows streaking into the mass of hairy goblinoids rushing out of the gate. Both arrows bury themselves deep into seperate targets, and two of the pack of creatures tumble down to the ground, only to be trampled by their charging companions.

Talshia drops her crossbow to snatch up the wand with some distaste, and perhaps a little peevishness that no one congratulated her marksmanship. The Calshite magess looks at Sandor then and aims the wand at him, speaking its trigger word with a dramatic flourish. A magical impulse flickers to the lizardman, compelling flesh and equipment alike to swell and grow beyond their physical limits. *"There,"* she finishes. *"Enjoy your rampage."*

Helios gulps when he sees the goblin reinforcements, "Well that can't be good." Muttering the words to a spell, a fan of flames shoots forth from the fire mage's hands, burning three of the furry beasts to the ground. As a smell similar to that of burnt dog hair fills the chamber, the wizard decides that discretion is the better part of valor, and uses his magical slippers to run up the side of the nearby wall.

Within the lefthand pillar, the two doughty goblinoids continue to attack Zedd, and another succeeds in scoring a painful bite upon the warrior. Flinging the dead goblin off his leg, Zeddicus turns to face the two remaining. He takes a moment for a deep breath before channeling Shocking Grasp into his sword and attacking the nearest goblin. His attack leaves another dead goblin in his wake, and Zedd now faces only a single opponent within the pillar.

Abel rises from behind the pile of rocks and looks down at the tiny creatures, now even tinier thanks to his large size. With a grin and a nod at the also enlarged Sandor, Abel raises his heavy mace and charges the goblinoids.

Sandor smiles, an aggressive baring of the teeth, and is surprised by his sudden increase in size."Heh. Thanks." His reach feels huge as he accomodates his new bulk against these small figures emerging from the gate. But he is ideally positioned to intercept them, and so he does, ready to attack. He roars, opening his throat.

The mass of goblinoids shriek in surprise as they see two giants charging into their ranks. Abel's large mace smashes one of the creatures into the ground, crunching bone. Sandor stands back away from the mass, striking out with his enlarged longspear, and skewering one of the little creatures completely through. The line of goblinoids breaks, and the five remaning beasties turn and beging to run away from your savage onslaught, screaming in fear as they go. As they flee, both Abel and Sandor take advantage of the golbinoids disarray to strike down another pair of the creatures.

The remaining three make it out of their deadly reach, and run back through the gate and into a tunnel in the chambers far wall.


*
If I ever post question marks for an opponent's action, that simply means that whatever they are doing is outside of you sight. Also, if you note any small changes in what I repost of your characters actions, that is simply because I think it makes it read better. Same if I post anything that seems out of initiative order. Hope nobody minds. 

Initiative Count
Seril 23, (has 1/2 cover from rocks) rapid shot, attack vrs G9 26 (success), damage 14 (8+6 electricity), attack vrs G10 20 (success), damage 14 (9+5 electricity)
Talshia 20, recovers wand, uses wand of enlarge on Sandor
G5 16, dead
G6 16, dead
G7 16, ?
G8 16, ?
Helios 15, casts burning hands, damage 14, activates slippers of spider climb and moves up wall
G1 13, dead
G2 13, attack vrs Zedd 22 (success), damage 5
G3 13, dead
G4 13, attack vrs Zedd 16 (failure)
Abel 11, attack vrs G13 17 (success), damage 12, AoO vrs G12 22 (success), damage 13
Sandor 11, attack vrs G15 21 (success), damage 14, AoO vrs G14 18 (success), damage 11
G9, dead
G10, dead
G11, flees
G12, dead
G13, dead
G14, dead
G15, dead
G16, reflex save 5 (fail), dead
G17, reflex save 15 (fail), dead
G18, reflex save 13 (fail), dead
G19, flees
G20, fless
Zeddicus 4, attack vrs G2 21 (success), channels Shocking Grasp damage 20 (10+10 electricity)

PC Status
Helios 29/31
Abel 21/37, enlarged
Sandor 26/38, enlarged
Zeddicus 22/38

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look Within]
G1 -8, dying
G2 DEAD
G3 -9, dying
G5 DEAD
G6 -5, dying
G9 DEAD
G10 DEAD
G12 DEAD
G13 -8, dying
G14 -7, dying
G15 DEAD
G16 DEAD
G17 DEAD
G18 DEAD
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 31, 2006)

Sandor follows the fleeing goblins through the gate, to ensure that the rest of his companions can pass when the time is right.  Once through, he will attack any goblins he sees.  If none, he will stand guard, looking around for access to the archery towers from this side.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 31, 2006)

Zeddicus grunts in pain as the one of the goblins chomps down again. Drawing his sword out of the dead goblins body, he focuses his arcane energy again in an effort to dispatch the last goblin quickly.

[sblock=ooc]_Acid Splash_ through the sword. If the goblin drops, then he'll take a move action to go out the window and down the pillar.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2006)

Talshia primly advances behind the two colossi that scattered the goblins. The fleeing ones could be a concern, she decided. How best to handle them... She could use one of her Names; call a being to chase them down and destroy them. But not only would that expend a precious Name for the day, but catching up to and dispatching three goblins within the thirty seconds her power would hold it for...while all the goblins were still trying to flee... No. Too much for it to do, and too short a time.

Her eyes narrow as she assesses the field...

(Current range to the fleeing goblins, and how big an area do they cover?)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 1, 2007)

Zeddicus easily dispatches the last of the strange goblins in the left-hand pillar, dodging the creature's frenzied bite and plunging his blade deep into its chest.

Two goblins burst from the right-hand pillar, their bows in hand, but they are no match for the companions. One of Seril's arrows drops one to the ground, and Sandor skewers yet another on his huge spear.

The three furry goblinoids are moving at full speed away from you, and are now at least a hundred feet away. They are fast for their small size, running at least as fast as a human could.

*OOC: It just dawned on me that we totally forgot to include Wolf in this combat. KS, you may want to remember him from now on!

Experience: 500 xps each for this combat.*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 1, 2007)

OOC:  

True!  Since the combat ensued so quickly after the rock trap, I assume he was just out of reach!  

IC:

Sandor, on the far side of the gate, maintains the access for his companions AND HIS WOLF to pass through. He removes a goblin from hi spear, and tears away some meat from the corpse, sating his hunger for the moment.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 1, 2007)

Helios hops down from the wall. "Heh, that went better than I thought it would. Despite the TRAP, that is. I knew there'd be traps. So are we going to head straight for the next ambush?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 1, 2007)

"Ambush indeed.  Surely they've gone for reinforcements," Abel says as he surveys the terrain around them.  "I fear that this is only the first of many battles to come, but it is the traps that concern me.  Who among us is skilled at finding such things?"


----------



## Falkus (Jan 1, 2007)

Seril went about retrieving as many of his arrows as he could reach and were unbroken.

He shook his head at Abel's request. "I can spot an orc or a goblin hiding in the woods, but I do not have any knowledge of how to find hidden mechanical devices or traps."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 2, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Who among us is skilled at finding such things?"






"Not I," claims Sandor, pullling some sinews from his teeth.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2007)

*OOC: Yeah, I'm pretty sure nobody chose a class with the ability to find traps. Fun for me!!!*


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 2, 2007)

Abel sighs regretfully.  "We should be on guard then.  I imagine that these creatures have likely littered the place with them."  After a dramatic pause, he takes up his gear and moves through the gate.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2007)

After moving through the gate, you notice that each of the pillars is accessable from a small doorway on this side, with ladders providing access to the upper floor. Each pillar contains a few barrels filled with arrows. Other than that, they are empty.

Beyond the gate, a twenty foot corridor leads out of the chamber, deeper through the mountain. It is through this corridor that the goblinoids fled.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 2, 2007)

"Shall we?" asks Sandor, gesturing towards the corridor. He examines his body for obvious wounds he has missed, and then starts walking along, his wolf trotting by his side (itself startled at his size!).


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 2, 2007)

As the party continues down the passageway Helios dawdles. Walking slowly, he first chants out yet another spell while tracing an obscure figure on his forehead then pointing two different wands at himself. 

*OOC - casts False Life, uses wands of Kauper's Skittish Nerves and Shield.*


----------



## dog45 (Jan 2, 2007)

Walking down the stairs and through the gate with the party, Zeddicus is silent. After cleaning his blade and making small adjustments to his armor he speaks up. "Uh, excuse me? A few of the goblins up in the window, er...bit me a couple times." He pauses, looking down and poking at a dent in his armor. "Does anyone have any curative magic they could use on me?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 2, 2007)

Abel pauses for a second when the duskblade speaks.  He respected his skills as a fighter, and as a spellslinger, for that matter, but there was always something about the man that didn't settle right with him.  He'd long ago conceded his handiness in combat, but that didn't mean that he necessarily had to like him.

"In time," he said finally.  "I too am wounded, and so is Sandor, but I prefer to use Lathander's gifts more sparingly, and when they are in greater need."  He finally turns to look at the man in the eye.  "Unless of course you'd rather I be out of spells the next time you are in dire peril."

He hadn't meant to sound so harsh, but he wasn't really sorry for it as he turned and continued on the path ahead.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> *OOC - casts False Life, uses wands of Kauper's Skittish Nerves and Shield.*





*OOC: I am unfamiliar with the Skittish Nerves spell...could you post the basics in the OOC thread, or at least tell me where to find it?*


----------



## dog45 (Jan 2, 2007)

Zeddicus turns a bright red as Abel answers him. "No, it's okay. I think I have something in my pack...." His voice trails off as he pretends to look through his ruck, only waiting till Abel stops staring at him before he puts his ruck back on and follows the party.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 2, 2007)

"Um, Abel? I'm fine. But are you saying that wand I at least thought I saw you using earlier is nearly depleted? I don't want to be an alarmist, but that's really not so good. You guys still look a bit worked over. Not sucking chest wound bad, but bad."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2007)

Current PC Status:

Helios 29/31
Abel 21/37, _enlarged_
Sandor 26/38, _enlarged_
Zeddicus 22/38


Generally I use green to indicate healthy or slightly wounded (90% or over hit points), yellow is moderately wounded (between 51-89% hit points, and red is severely wounded (50% or less hit points).


----------



## Falkus (Jan 3, 2007)

Seril remained quiet during the discussion, and took a position near the center of the group, so as to have a clear shot at any trouble, whether from behind, or ahead.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 3, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "Um, Abel? I'm fine. But are you saying that wand I at least thought I saw you using earlier is nearly depleted? I don't want to be an alarmist, but that's really not so good. You guys still look a bit worked over. Not sucking chest wound bad, but bad."




"No, it isn't.  In fact, before today it was fully charged.  I don't mean to be crass, but if what we just encountered is any indication of what we have yet to see, I only want to ensure that it is there when we need it.  But if it is the group's will, I can use it now."

ooc: Abel will use the wand to get everyone "in the green."  And for the record, the mild hostility towards Zeddicus comes from the class description of the duskblade, wherein it says "barbarians, clerics, and knights tend to distrust you."  Nothing personal.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2007)

Talshia takes a position behind Seril, mentally riffling through the few Empyrean Names she had at her disposal. Should she need healing, she most certainly wouldn't be reduced to begging this priest for it. Not if she could call on a celestial to provide the same service.

...a scowl touches her dark violet-tinted lips as she realizes the only Celestial Names she can call  yet are those of the great beasts, and the lowest order of Archon. Insufficient to the task.

"Their most likely course of action will be to set an ambush in our path," Talshia murmurs to the archer. "You most likely have the best eyes among us. Look high, I think."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> ooc: Abel will use the wand to get everyone "in the green."  And for the record, the mild hostility towards Zeddicus comes from the class description of the duskblade, wherein it says "barbarians, clerics, and knights tend to distrust you."  Nothing personal.





Current PC Status:
Helios 29/31
Abel 34/37, enlarged
Sandor 35/38, enlarged
Zeddicus 34/38

3 charges expended to get everyone in the green.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2007)

Entering the wide passage at the far end of the chamber, you note that these rough hewn walls were worked long ago, perhaps by the city's original inhabitants. Perhaps not, though. Who knows how long these small lizard folk and furry goblin-cousins have dwelt herein?

The passage continues on for many hundred feet, perhaps an eighth of a mile of more. Soon enough though, the passage beings to widen and light begins to grow ahead of you. Exiting the tunnel, you find yourselves standing in the sunlight on the broken and cracked cobbles of a broad avenue that cuts through ruins and collapsed buildings. The whole area is overgrown with weeds and other scrub plantlife. 

A deep silence hangs over the area.


*OOC: Abel and Sandor are still enlarged. I figure there is probably another minute or so of the spell remaining upon them.*


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 3, 2007)

Abel tightens his grip on his mace as he surveys the area.  "I don't think I've ever heard such an ominous silence," he says in a whisper.


----------



## dog45 (Jan 3, 2007)

Zeddicus slowly draws his blade, trying not to make any noise. He whispers back to Abel, "Where do you think we should go first?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2007)

"A moment," Talshia suggests. "This feels wrong."

She casts a spell under her breath, and the sharp eared can hear moving away from the party, the sound of footsteps...as if someone invisible were trying to be stealthy, and not doing a terribly good job of it.

The faux-quiet steps move out the mouth of the tunnel, then a soft whistle sounds...as if to signal an all-clear.

(Ghost Sound)


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 3, 2007)

Abel opens his mouth to answer Zeddicus but stops short at Talshia's voice--thankfully, because he's at a loss at the moment.

He spins on his heels hard looking in the direction of the noise, confused as he sees nothing actually making it.  He feels a little embarrassed when he finally realizes what is the cause.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 4, 2007)

Seril dropped into a half crouch, the Cautious Wolf stance, with his bow at the ready. He agreed with the others about the assessment of the situation. He let his actions speak, not his words, just simply preparing himself to fire an arrow.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2007)

The ominous silence is suddenly shattered by a war-cry, as a dozen of the furry goblinoids charge toward you out of the ruins, spears and shields at the ready. Two of the creatures charge the area where Talshia’s spell has made something of a distraction, but the rest charge directly at you. Charging with them are two larger foes. The first is a muscular humanoid dressed in dark gray half plate and bearing a falchion. His skin is scaled, and he has a distorted snake-like head. His companion, dressed in banded mail has similarly scaled skin. But his head is that of a human…his arms however, are not arms at all, but living, writhing snakes!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2007)

*No surprise, your group’s keen senses and such spoiled the ambush! 6 goblinoids and one of there reptilian friends charge from each side of the road, east and west. 2 of the goblinoids are attempting to attack the ghost sound.

Please post actions!

Initiative Count
Seril 23,
G1 21, distracted attacking Ghost Sound
G2 21, distracted attacking Ghost Sound
Sandor 20, 
Abel 19,
Snake Head 17,
Snake Arms 16,
Helios 15, 
G3 11,
G4 11,
G5 11,
G6 11.
G7 11, 
Zeddicus 9
G8 7,
G9 7,
G10 7,
G11 7,
G12 7,
Talshia 3,


Current PC Status:
Helios 29/31
Abel 34/37, enlarged
Sandor 35/38, enlarged
Zeddicus 34/38
*


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 4, 2007)

Abel steps up and swings at the creature with snakes for arms, hoping to put the apparent toughest down before they have a chance to get started.


----------



## dog45 (Jan 4, 2007)

Seeing the horde of enemies coming at them, Zeddicus straightens up and holds his sword out. He traces a pattern in the air, and then lowers his sword, ready for the goblins with a slight smile on his face.

[sblock=ooc]manifest _Force Shield_[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Jan 4, 2007)

Seril rapidly pulled out and fired two arrows, aiming at two of the charging goblins who hadn't been distracted by the spell.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 4, 2007)

"I was starting to think you guys had forgotten about us. But don't worry, we've got a warm reception for you."

*OOC - Casts Scorching Ray at the snake headed one.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2007)

Talshia backs cautiously away from the melee and hastily casts a spell. As she chants each syllable, she grows more and more translucent, until she's finally gone altogether.

(either move 15' back from the melee monsters, or take a 5' step if I'm already IN melee by the time my turn comes...then cast Invisibility on myself)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2007)

Seril rapidly pulled out and fired two arrows, aiming at two of the charging goblins who hadn't been distracted by the spell. One sticks in the wicker-like shield of one of the creatures, but the second arrow flies true and pierces one of its companions' throat, dropping into the weeds.

Two of the goblinoids thrust their spears into the open air where the sound of sneaking could be heard, obviously confused by Talshia's spell.

Sandor, more fearsome than ever as he stands four times the hieght of the little beasts charging him, strikes out with his spear, spitting another of the hairy goblins on his skewer.

Abel steps up and swings at the creature with snakes for arms, hoping to put the apparent toughest down before they have a chance to get started. But even with the strength of his new size, he is unable to do any appreciable damage through the creature's heavy armor. The snake armed beast gets an evil smile of its human-like face, and strikes at the cleric with its snake arms. The creature finds itself frustrated as he is unable to score a hit against his foe.

The snake-headed creature moves into the fray, striking a powerful blow of its falchion against Sandor. The blade pierces the lizardman's thick skin, cutting a gash into Sandor's flesh.

"I was starting to think you guys had forgotten about us. But don't worry, we've got a warm reception for you." Despite firing his ray of fiery energy into the melee, Helios has no trouble striking the snake-headed humanoid, who hisses out as it is burned by the scorching blast. 

The goblins reach your groups, thrusting their spears forward as they come. The first four, rushing forward with the Snake Arms, attack Sandor and Abel, but fail to score a hit. It is fairly apparent to you from the way they move and fight that the sunlight must be discomforting to them. 

Seeing the horde of enemies coming at them, Zeddicus straightens up and holds his sword out. He traces a pattern in the air, and then lowers his sword, ready for the goblins with a slight smile on his face. He brings his psychic shield into play just in time to ward off an enthusiastic thrust from one of the small creatures swarming about. Another of the creature's thrusts it spear at Zedd as well, but comes nowhere close to hitting the warrior.

One goblin leaps at Seril, its spear piercing his clothing, and opening a light wound in the elf's thigh.

The lasts of the little beasties jumps at Helios, but the fire mage adroitly steps out of the way of the attack.

Talshia backs cautiously away from the melee and hastily casts a spell. As she chants each syllable, she grows more and more translucent, until she's finally gone altogether.



*
Initiative Count
Seril 23, attack vrs G10 14 (failure), attack vrs G11 20 (success), damage 12 (7+5 electricity)
G1 21, distracted attacking Ghost Sound
G2 21, distracted attacking Ghost Sound
Sandor 20, attack vrs. G5 22 (success), damage 13
Abel 19, attack vrs snake-arm 14 (failure)
Snake Head 17, attack vrs Sandor 23 (success), damage 7
Snake Arms 16, attack vrs Abel 11 (failure), attack vrs Abel 20 (failure)
Helios 15, scorching ray vrs snake-head 17 (success), damage 16
G3 11, attack vrs Sandor 17 (failure)
G4 11, attack vrs Sandor 12 (failure)
G5 11, dead
G6 11. attack vrs Abel 8 (failure)
G7 11, attack vrs Abel 17 (failure)
Zeddicus 9, manifests Force Screen
G8 7, attack Zeddicus 21 (failure)
G9 7, attack vrs Zeddicus 8 (failure)
G10 7, attack vrs Seril 18 (success), damage 4
G11 7, dead
G12 7, attack vrs Helios 11 (failure)
Talshia 3, casts invisibility


Current PC Status:
Seril 36/40
Helios 29/31
Abel 34/37, enlarged
Sandor 28/38, enlarged
Zeddicus 34/38
*


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 6, 2007)

Abel continues his attack on the thing with snakes for arms.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2007)

Talshia's voice can be heard then, not loud but carried to every ear as though she were standing nearby each of them. A side effect of the magic that carried her voice through the planes themselves to ring in the ears of the creature Named and Called.

"Great Plains-Strider of Arborea, hear me," she intones. "Silverhair. Glory-tusked. Leader of the Celestial Herd. Your name is _Jatal'ska Aymen_. Appear before me and defeat my foes!"

A silver-blue circular pattern appeared in the air, some distance from the goblins. It rotated lazily as strange runes twisted over its surface. Abruptly the area inside the circle turned blindingly white and from within the sound of galloping hooves could be heard. Then, erupting from the white, came an immense buffalo with creme and silver fur and long tusks that curled out ahead of his shaggy face. The summoning circle vanished behind him as he lifted his head, sniffed once, and bellowed challenge to the evil that he sensed before him like a creeping black miasma.

The great celestial bison then lowered his head...and charged!

(Summon Monster III to summon a Celestial Bison...stats will be below in an sblock. Bison charges Snakehead! 1d20+12 to hit, 1d8+12 damage. Reduces AC to 11 until next turn.)

[sblock=Augmented Celestial Bison]
Large Animal 
Hit Dice: 5d8+25 (47 hp) 
Initiative: +0 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (–1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+15
Attack: Gore +10 melee (1d8+12) 
Full Attack: Gore +10 melee (1d8+12) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite Evil (+5 damage 1/day to evil foe)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Darkvision 60', scent, SR 10, DR 5/magic, Resistance 5 to acid, cold, electricity
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 10, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 6, 2007)

Confidant in the arcane forces already protecting him, Helios hops back from the goblin that charged him, pulls out a crossbow, and unloads it at the stunted creature's chest.

*OOC - 5' adjust back, move action to draw crossbow, standard to fire it.*

[sblock=More OOC]A lot of spells have been cast since the last combat began. I just wanted to check if I'm right about which ones are still in effect.
Seril: 
Helios: Mage Armor, False Life, Shield, Kauper's Skittish Nerves
Abel: Enlarge Person
Sandor: Enlarge Person
Zeddicus:
Tashia: Mage Armor, Invisibility[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> [sblock=More OOC]A lot of spells have been cast since the last combat began. I just wanted to check if I'm right about which ones are still in effect.
> Seril:
> Helios: Mage Armor, False Life, Shield, Kauper's Skittish Nerves
> Abel: Enlarge Person
> ...





[sblock=OOC Answer]
Yes, you are correct. The Enlarge Person spells will wear off after this combat, and the Skittish Nerves & Shield probably has about three to four minutes left.

Mage Armor and False life obviously still have hours left, and the Invisibility will last 49 more rounds.

If you want, I can add the spell's cast and the durations to the PC Status heading.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Yes, you are correct. The Enlarge Person spells will wear off after this combat, and the Skittish Nerves & Shield probably has about three to four minutes left.
> 
> Mage Armor and False life obviously still have hours left, and the Invisibility will last 49 more rounds.
> 
> If you want, I can add the spell's cast and the durations to the PC Status heading.



Either way is fine with me. I just wanted to make sure we were on the same page.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2007)

Seril steps back from the goblin that had wounded him, quickly knocking another arrow and letting fly. At this close of range, the trained archer can't miss, and he puts the arrow straight through the creature's throat, dropping it to the ground in a heap.

The two goblins that had been distracted attacking the air give up their attacks, realizing there is nothing there to hit. Seeing Seril drop another of their companions, the furry beasts rush the elf, leading with their spears, but he nimbly dances out of the way of their thrusts.

Sandor turns his attention to the snake-headed creature, dropping his long spear to attack the thing with his natural weapons. His claws and teeth are prove most ineffective against the creature's armor. The snake headed beast makes lightning quick slashes with his falchion and even tries to bite Sandor, but finds himself unable to strike the large lizardman.

Wolf suddenly springs out of the darkness of the cave, attacking one of the goblins and bearing it to the ground. The wolf savagely tears out the small beast's throat, ending his struggle.

Abel continues his attack on the thing with the snake arms, and this time succeeds in crushing through steel as his enlarged mace strikes a powerful blow against his opponent. The creature responds in kind, and though Abel manages to avoid one strike, the thing's second arm bites the cleric; a minor wound, but Abel can feel the poison burning through the wound. With his adrenaline pumping, the priest pushes aside the intial effects to continue the fight.

Confidant in the arcane forces already protecting him, Helios hops back from the goblin that charged him, pulls out a crossbow, and unloads it at the stunted creature's chest. The bolt tears through fur and flesh, buring itself deep into the little creature and putting it to the ground.

One of the furry beasts manages to plant his spear into Sandor's side as the lizardman is busy fighting the snakeheaded creature. While the wound is not a major one, the injury adds to those already suffered by the druid.

Two continue to try to skewer Abel, and although the cleric is engaged with the snake-armed creature, they are unable to strike him with their spears.

Zeddicus, engaged in melee with two of the furry creatures, is unable to score a hit on either. But with his psychic shield in place, neither of the little blighters are capable of scoring a wound upon the duskblade either.

Talshia casts her spell, and the great Celestial Bison charges into combat, slamming into the Snakehead! The force of the blow nearly knocks the creature down, but somehow the snake creature manages to maintain his footing.

*
I hate to move things along, especially in combat, without seeing posts from everyone. But I don't want the game to get bogged down either.

Initiative Count
Seril 23, attack vrs G10 29 (success), damage 14 (11+4 electrcity)
G1 21, attack vrs Seril 14 (failure)
G2 21, attack vrs Seriil 14 (failure)
Sandor 20, attack vrs Snake Head "1" (failure), attack vrs Snake Head 18 (failure), attack vrs Snake Head 20 (failure)
Wolf 20, attack vrs G3 17 (success), damage 6
Abel 19, attack vrs snake-arm 23 (success), damage 11, fort save 16 (success)
Snake Head 17, attack vrs Sandor 12 (failure), attack vrs Sandor 18 (failure), attack vrs Sandor 13 (failure)
Snake Arms 16, attack vrs Abel 19 (failure), attack vrs Abel 24 (success)
Helios 15, attack vrs G12 21 (success), damage 6
G3 11, dead
G4 11, attack vrs Sandor 22 (success), damage 5
G5 11, dead
G6 11. attack vrs Abel 7 (failure)
G7 11, attack vrs Abel 9 (failure)
Zeddicus 9, attack vrs G8 12 (failure)
G8 7, attack Zeddicus 22 (failure)
G9 7, attack vrs Zeddicus 13 (failure)
G10 7, dead
G11 7, dead
G12 7, dead
Talshia 3, casts Summon Monster III
Celestial Bison 3, attack vrs Snakehead 27 (success), damage 13


Current PC Status:
Seril 36/40
Helios 41/31 , AC22, mage armor (4h50m), false life (4h56m), skittish nerves (34r), shield (35r) 
Abel 31/37, enlarged (9r), needs to make secondary fort save vrs poison in 10r
Sandor 23/38, enlarged (9r)
Zeddicus 34/38, AC25, force screen (8r)
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h50m), invisiblity (48r), summon monster (5r)
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - PCs don't look in here]
Snake Head 22/51
Snake Arms 34/45
G1
G2
G3 DEAD
G4
G5 DEAD
G6
G7
G8
G9
G10 DEAD
G11 DEAD
G12 DEAD
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 7, 2007)

Abel brings up his mace for another mighty swing at the snake-armed thing, ignoring the attacking goblins for the bigger threat.


[sblock=ooc]Sorry for any delay.  Ended up with massive overtime this weekend (unwanted, at that) and a kid's first birthday party.  If I don't respond in time, Abel will continue the attack on snake-for-arms until it's dead, and then go for the goblins.  Unless, of course, Abel get close to death himself, at which point he will attempt to retreat and heal, and augment the others with a little healing as well.  Feel free to NPC the rest if I'm slow this weekend.  I hate overtime. [/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Jan 7, 2007)

Having dropped the current goblin fighting him, Seril turned his attention to two new goblins that were on him. Stepping back a few feet, he rapidly loaded and shot two arrows, one at each goblin.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2007)

Talshia moves away from the spot she'd been in, making sure that she keeps the melee in her summoning range, and taking care not to wind up too close to a goblin. She'd used enough magic for now, and firing a crossbow would make her invisibility useless. Instead, she'd monitor the battle as it went, keeping herself in reserve in case things started getting out of hand.

In the meantime, the Celestial Bison honks in fury and tosses its immense head, attempting to impale the snakehead upon its tusk!

([1d20+10 to hit, 1d8+12 damage. AC 13 (as of its turn), and DR 5/magic. 47HP)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 7, 2007)

Helios reaches back and whips out a wand. He points it in the general direction of the snake-armed Yuan-ti fighting Abel and says "Psike." A horrible babau demon appears, apparently 'sneaking up' to flank the snake monster.

In common, "You guys remember what psike means right? From the fog at the gate?"

*OOC - uses Wand of Silent Image to create babau illusion*


----------



## dog45 (Jan 8, 2007)

Absorbed in the battle, Zeddicus seeks to drop his opponents to go and help his allies. Again charging his sword, he attacks the furried creatures in front of him.

[sblock=ooc]_Shocking Grasp_ through the sword[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2007)

*OOC: Sorry for my own delays, guys. Was feeling very under-the-weather yesterday, and spent the day in bed. I'll get this next round resolved today.*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2007)

Having dropped the current goblin fighting him, Seril turned his attention to two new goblins that were on him. Stepping back a few feet, he rapidly loaded and shot two arrows, one at each goblin. The first of the arrows drops another goblin, but the second is caught by the foe's shield. leaving the archer still facing one opponent. The goblin steps up and again scores a hit against the elf with his spear, opening another minor wound.

Sandor continues his claw and bite attacks against the well-armored snake headed creature, but is still unable to wound it. Meanwhile, Wolf continues his attacks, savaging another of the furry goblinoids that are scurrying about.

The Snake headed thing turns its attention to its new enemy, the great white and silver bison, parting its celestial flesh with one strike of its blade, and sinking its teeth deep into the bison’s shoulder. 

Abel brings up his mace for another mighty swing at the snake-armed thing, ignoring the attacking goblins for the bigger threat. The mace smashes the snake-armed creature hard, and its howl of pain sounds almost like a hiss. In return, the snake arms strikes out again, striking the priest again. Once again, the cleric fights against the poison injected into his body.

Helios reaches back and whips out a wand. He points it in the general direction of the snake-armed Yuan-ti fighting Abel and says "Psike." A horrible babau demon appears, apparently 'sneaking up' to flank the snake monster. In common, "You guys remember what psike means right? From the fog at the gate?"

Seeing the demon sneaking up on their “master” the two goblins jump into melee with it, their spears striking nothing but air. The goblins seem somewhat confused by this.

Absorbed in the battle, Zeddicus seeks to drop his opponents to go and help his allies. Again charging his sword, he attacks the furried creatures in front of him. His blade pierces fur and flesh, and the creature tumbles to the ground as its body convulses in shock. The other goblin attacks Zedd, but again fails to wound him with its spear.

Talshia moves away from the spot she'd been in, making sure that she keeps the melee in her summoning range, and taking care not to wind up too close to a goblin. She'd used enough magic for now, and firing a crossbow would make her invisibility useless. Instead, she'd monitor the battle as it went, keeping herself in reserve in case things started getting out of hand.

In the meantime, the Celestial Bison honks in fury and tosses its immense head, attempting to impale the snakehead upon its tusk! The tusk stabs through armor and flesh, and the dark blood of the snake creature cascades from the new,horrible wound in its side.

*

Initiative Count
Seril 23, attack vrs G1 23 (success), damage 11 (6+5 electricity); attack vrs G2 14 (failure) 
G1 21, dead
G2 21, attack vrs Seril 22, damage 3
Sandor 20, attack vrs Snake Head 21 (failure), attack vrs Snake Head 8 (failure), attack vrs Snake Head 15 (failure)
Wolf 20, attack vrs G4 20 (success), damage 7
Abel 19, attack vrs Snake Arms 24 (success), damage 10; Fort Save 25
Snake Head 17, attack vrs Bison 21 (success), damage 8, attack vrs Bison 8 (failure), attack vrs Bison 22 (success), damage 1
Snake Arms 16, attack vrs Abel 26 (success), damage 3, attack vrs Abel 17 (failure)
Helios 15, activates wand of silent image
G3 11, dead
G4 11, dead
G5 11, dead
G6 11. attack vrs “Demon” 14 (success)
G7 11, attack vrs “Demon” 9 (failure)
Zeddicus 9, attack vrs G8 24 (success), damage 17 (10+7 electricity)
G8 7, dead
G9 7, attack vrs Zeddicus 10 (failure)
G10 7, dead
G11 7, dead
G12 7, dead
Talshia 3,
Celestial Bison 3, attack vrs Snakehead 24 (success), damage 16, Fort Save 10 (failure – 5 points CON damage)


Current PC Status:
Seril 33/40
Helios 41/31 , AC22, mage armor (4h50m), false life (4h56m), skittish nerves (33r), shield (34r) 
Abel 31/37, enlarged (8r), needs to make 2 secondary fort save vrs poison in 9r and 10r
Sandor 23/38, enlarged (8r)
Zeddicus 34/38, AC25, force screen (7r)
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h50m), invisiblity (47r), summon monster (4r)
Celestial Bison 29/47, poisoned (Con 15)
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - PCs don't look in here]
Snake Head 6/51
Snake Arms 24/45
G1 DEAD
G2
G3 DEAD
G4
G5 DEAD
G6
G7
G8 DEAD
G9
G10 DEAD
G11 DEAD
G12 DEAD
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 11, 2007)

Abel continues to attack snake arms with his heavy mace.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 11, 2007)

As another wound was opened up on his body, Seril dropped the arrow he was holding, and pulled his longsword from its sheath and his said, taking a wide, but controlled, slash at the goblin fighting him.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 11, 2007)

Helios chews his lip with worry as he continues to concentrate on the image of the demon.

The babau silently guffaws at the goblin's attack then turns back to swing at snake-armed Yuan-ti, missing by a fraction of an inch.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 12, 2007)

OOC:
Apologies for being offline this past week.  I am back.

IC:

Sandor continues to swing his spear, catching any who try to move past his great reach. The smell of goblin blood reaches his nostrils, and he licks his lips as he looks at his feast before him.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> IC:
> 
> Sandor continues to swing his spear, catching any who try to move past his great reach. The smell of goblin blood reaches his nostrils, and he licks his lips as he looks at his feast before him.





*OOC: Sandor has dropped his spear and is attacking the snake-headed beast with claws and teeth.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2007)

Talshia continues to wait and watch, though she winces sympathetically when the bison is bitten. The wince turns into a smirk as it bellows and redoubles its efforts. 

(bison attacks snakehead again, or snake-arms if head is down by its turn. Also, question; was the damage from snakehead's bite before DR or after DR?)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

As another wound was opened up on his body, Seril dropped the arrow he was holding, and pulled his longsword from its sheath at his side, taking a wide, but controlled, slash at the goblin fighting him. His blade carves a deep gash across the goblin's throat, and the creature grasps at the wound and stumbles to the ground.

Sandor continues to struggle with the snake-head, and this time manages to strike the creature's head. The lizardman's claws slash deep into scaled flesh
of his opponent, and with a final hiss the snake-head crumbles to the broken street, its weapon clattering out of its grip.Meanwhile, Wolf attacks another goblin, bearing yet a third victem to the ground beneath his sharp fangs.

Abel continues to attack snake arms with his heavy mace, but the priest's latest attack routine fails to yield any results. 

The snake-armed beasts turns it attentions to the terrible demon sneaking up on it, striking out with both arms. Both arms score hits upon the demon, and pass right through it. A doubting look becomes evident upon the snake-arms face.

Helios chews his lip with worry as he continues to concentrate on the image of the demon. The babau silently guffaws at the goblin's attack then turns back to swing at snake-armed Yuan-ti, missing by a fraction of an inch.

One of the last two goblins again strikes at the "demon," and although his spear passes through the thing, the goblin can't seem to figure out that anything is out of the ordinary.

Zeddicus strikes out at the final goblin facing him, driving his sword deep into the creature's chest. The little beast lets out a death cry and slides off the blade, crumpling to the ground.

Talshia continues to wait and watch, though she winces sympathetically when the bison is bitten. The wince turns into a smirk as it bellows and redoubles its efforts. 

The bison shakes off the snake-head's bite, and seeing its current foe defeated, charges at the snake-arms, striking a powerful blow that drops the creature to its knees.

Before the snakearms can recover, Seril and Abel are upon it, and slay the thing with strikes from sword and mace. Even as the creatures dies, Sandor and Wolf take down the last goblin, leaving your party standing in victory. Tired, wounded, and covered in blood...but victorious nonetheless.


*
Shayuri, I took DR5 into consideration on all attacks against the bison.

Initiative Count
Seril 23, attack vrs G2 16 (success), damage 6 
G1 21, dead
G2 21, dead
Sandor 20, attack vrs Snake Head 18 (failure), attack vrs Snake Head 22 (success), damage 9, attack vrs Snake Head 12 (failure)
Wolf 20, attack vrs G7 2(success), damage 6
Abel 19, attack vrs Snake Arms 14 (failure)
Snake Head 17, dead
Snake Arms 16, attack vrs "Demon" 23 (success), attack vrs "Demon" 29 (success), Wil Save 20 (success)
Helios 15, maintains silent image
G3 11, dead
G4 11, dead
G5 11, dead
G6 11. attack vrs “Demon” 19 (success), Wil Save 10 (fail)
G7 11, dead
Zeddicus 9, attack vrs G9 26 (success), damage 12
G8 7, dead
G9 7, dead
G10 7, dead
G11 7, dead
G12 7, dead
Talshia 3,
Celestial Bison 3, attack vrs Snakearms 28 (success), damage 20, Fort Save 10 (failure – 5 points CON damage)


Current PC Status:
Seril 33/40
Helios 41/31 , AC22, mage armor (4h50m), false life (4h56m), skittish nerves (32r), shield (33r) 
Abel 31/37, enlarged (7r), needs to make 2 secondary fort save vrs poison in 8r and 9r
Sandor 23/38, enlarged (7r)
Zeddicus 34/38, AC25, force screen (6r)
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h50m), invisiblity (46r), summon monster (3r)
Celestial Bison 29/47, poisoned (Con 15)
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - PCs don't look in here]
Snake Head DEAD
Snake Arms DEAD
G1 DEAD
G2 DEAD
G3 DEAD
G4 DEAD
G5 DEAD
G6 DEAD
G7 DEAD
G8 DEAD
G9 DEAD
G10 DEAD
G11 DEAD
G12 DEAD
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 13, 2007)

Seeing the last of his foes fall, Abel goes to his enlarged companion and lays his hands upon him, using the Morninglord's gifts to close the lizardman's wounds.

ooc: Lose _Prayer_ in exchange for _Cure serious wounds_, 3d8+5


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

Abel's prayer is heard by the Morninglord, and divine might channels into Sandor's body. His wounds close, and the lizardman is left feeling hail and hearty.

*

IG, does Abel want to do anything before I roll his secondary saves against the poison?

Current PC Status:
Seril 33/40
Helios 41/31, AC22, mage armor (4h50m), false life (4h56m), skittish nerves (32r), shield (33r) 
Abel 31/37, enlarged (7r), needs to make 2 secondary fort save vrs poison in 8r and 9r
Sandor 38/38, enlarged (7r)
Zeddicus 34/38, AC25, force screen (6r)
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h50m), invisiblity (46r), summon monster (3r)
Celestial Bison 29/47, poisoned (Con 15)
*


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Abel's prayer is heard by the Morninglord, and divine might channels into Sandor's body. His wounds close, and the lizardman is left feeling hail and hearty.
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Depends on the time of day, really.  If it's early still, and there's more adventuring to do, he'll use his wand to get everyone into the green again.  If they're getting ready to rest for the evening, he'll use a few spells instead to conserve the power of the wand. But either way, he'll heal who needs healing.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Depends on the time of day, really.  If it's early still, and there's more adventuring to do, he'll use his wand to get everyone into the green again.  If they're getting ready to rest for the evening, he'll use a few spells instead to conserve the power of the wand. But either way, he'll heal who needs healing.





*OOC: I would say it is still fairly early in the day (still morning, in fact). It didn't take you more than an hour to move through the cave to where you are now. I just didn't know if Abel had something to use to counter the poison in his system.*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 13, 2007)

"My thanks to you, friend Abel."  Sandor's simple words are sincere, and he advances to look at the corpses of snake-head and snake-arms. Has he seen such abominations before? Does he have a name for them? In any case, he picks up a corpse, and samples the meat. All matter can nourish life, and perhaps these creatures can give him strength.

OOC:  small taste, examining anatomy and apparent armor to get a sense of his opposition (survival skill?)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

As the sounds of your battle fade away, you are struck with how quiet the ruins are about you. Obviously, there are inhabitants here, as your recent battles have proven. Despite this, you hear nothing that would expect. The sounds of monkeys chattering, leopard's coughing...sounds that were so common in the jungle are all oddly absent here.

Just to the north of you, the broad avenue upon which you stands turns into a four way intersection. Inspection shows that the eastern path leads into ruins near the cliff face, and the north road leads toward what looks like a bog or swamp some two-hundred or so feet ahead of you. The western road appears to lead into the city proper...the street in this direction is lined with ruined buildings on both sides, and thirty foor tall ornate (but crumbling) stone pillars line this road on both sides.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandor recognizes the strange snake creatures as Yuan-Ti Halfbreeds. The Yuan Ti are a serpentine race that can appear in a wide variety of forms from near human to monstrous serpent abomination. The lizardman is quite familiar with these creatures, as they are common in the jungles of the south. 

The hard scaled flesh of the creatures is not anything that Sandor has tasted before, and is initially quite difficult to bite through. However, the texture and flavor of the meat beneath the scales is agreeable with his palate. The two creatures wore well-crafted steel armor...the snake-head half-plate and the snake-arms banded mail. The snake-head's falchion lies upon the ground nearby. Each of the two carries a pouch at their waist, in which are coins of gold and platinum.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2007)

The bison looks around, its hide twitching around the bite wounds irritably. Talshia's voice emanates from nearby, soft with gratitude.

"Thanks to you, Great Lord of the Herd. Evil has been thwarted by your tusk and dauntlessness." She then repeats the benediction in the liquid tongue of Celestials, and the beast snorts at paws impatiently at the ground.

The Namer speaks words of unbinding, and the bison dissolves into golden light...and vanishes.

"Well fought," the wizard's voice purrs then out of thin air. "Our victory here may well catch the attention of someone with true power; almost certainly a spellcaster of some kind. Be wary as we forge ahead."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

As you finally catch your breath after the hard fought battle, Abel and Sandor suddenly find themselves back to their normal, humanoid size. Zeddicus' psychic field of force disappears, and the group is left standing among the bodies of the dead.

Abel gives a cry of pain as the adrenaline of the battle wears off and he feels the burning in his veins from the yuan-ti's poison. He falls to one knee, his body weakened by the foul substance.


*

Abel, saves vrs secondary poison: Fort 18 (success), Fort 13 (Failure), damage: 3 con (reducing him to CON 10 and hit points by 5)


Current PC Status:
Seril 33/40
Helios 41/31, AC22, mage armor (4h49m), false life (4h55m), skittish nerves (24r), shield (25r) 
Abel 26/32 (37), poisoned (CON 10)
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus 34/38
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h49m), invisiblity (38r)

*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandor misses a step as he returns to his normal size.  The fear of stepping on his wolf by mistake disappears. "We should take with us or destory as many of the things the Yuan-Ti were carrying, so they cannot be re-used. If someone would like to volunteer, that is fine. I suggest if you have a use for anything you see, take it. We can arrange a final division when we escape alive."  Sandor's words are matter-of-fact, as if he is trying to stop any divisiveness before it begins.  Or he is speaking with his mouth full  It's hard to tell.

When Abel staggers to the ground, Sandor rushes to him.  "Is there any assistance I can offer you? We must be careful of poison. Everywhere."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 13, 2007)

Abel calls again the the Morninglord as he feels the poison travelling throughout his weakening body.  He closes his pained eyes in prayer as he traces the divine symbols in the air before him, letting Lathander purge the poison from his body.

ooc: _Lesser restoration_


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 13, 2007)

Helios grins when the coins are found. "Aha! Something to show for this slog. And I wonder if there's a kicker to boot?"

The fire mage mumbles something obscure in draconic, his hands making a simple gesture. Afterwards he stands staring at the scaly corpses. Without looking away he says, "Oh, and Talshia could I get that wand back? Never know when it might come in handy."

*OOC - Casts Detect Magic*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

Lathander's power flows through Abel's body, healing the damage caused by the poison in his system. His internal organs repaired, the cleric regains his feet, taking Sandor's offered hand.

Within the yuan-ti's pouches you find a tidy sum of 27 platinum pieces and 94 gold. Also, beneath the coins in the snake-head's pouch is a small, deep green gemstone.

Helios casts his spell to detect magic, and is rewarded with a soft glow from the well-crafted falchion lying in the weeds. The glow resolves itself into an aura of faint evocation magic.

*

Experience Points: 
800 each (you should all now be at 14,000 XPs I believe.)

Loot Found
PP 27
Gold 94
Green Spinel (600 gp value)
Falchion +1

Lesser Restoration restores 3 points CON.

Current PC Status:
Seril 33/40
Helios 41/31, AC22, mage armor (4h49m), false life (4h55m), skittish nerves (24r), shield (25r) 
Abel 31/37
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus 34/38
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h49m), invisiblity (38r)
*


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 13, 2007)

ooc: Abel still plans on using his healing wand to get everyone up to snuff.  I've forgotten how many charges we've used thusfar, so we may have to do a little backtracking.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

Abel uses his wand to bestow healing upon Seril and himself. You are now all fully healed save for Zeddicus, who is still nursing a minor wound, but who is more than ready to push on.

*

You have used 5 charges of the wand previously. You have just used 2 more, so a total of 7 charges exepended.

Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 41/31, AC22, mage armor (4h49m), false life (4h55m), skittish nerves (24r), shield (25r) 
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus 34/38
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h49m), invisiblity (38r)
*


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 13, 2007)

"Well," Abel begins, seeing that all is right again.  "Shall we move on?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 13, 2007)

"I suggest we proceed. Our presence has been announced, and we are expected. But still, we should proceed."  The Lizardman's somber words are echoed with a howl from his wolf, as he picks up his longspear and proceeds. 

He bares his teeth, as if to smile. "Suddenly jumping off a cliff is starting to sound quite reaonable, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2007)

"Yes, lets go. Perhaps this invisibility will see some extra use if we press on."

She chuckles.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

*OOC: Direction? See post 179 above for choices.*


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 13, 2007)

Looking at the bog with distaste, Helios says, "Shall we head west into the city? Seems like our best bet."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 13, 2007)

"I am most comfortable in the swamp, but I suggest that we head for the ruins near the cliff face, unless someone has some other idea."

As he says this, he examines the three routes for signs of traffic and movement -- Yuan-ti tracks are more interesting than goblin ones, but both would be distinctive. 

Sandor then turns to his wolf, and speaks under his breath "...unless you pick up the scent of the chld we are following?"


----------



## Falkus (Jan 14, 2007)

Seril cleaned off his blade and resheathed it. Placing his longbow over his shoulder and chest, he joined Sandor in checking for tracks.


----------



## dog45 (Jan 14, 2007)

The battle over, Zeddicus walks to the fallen snake-man and picks up the falchion. Giving it a few practice swings he places it back. "I've never really liked swords that big."  He mumbles to no one in particular.

Standing in the center of the intersection, he says to Helios. "I agree. Aside from Sandor, I don't think we'd do well in the swamp."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2007)

Although you can't pick out individual tracks, there is obviously some amount of traffic that follows the road. Tracks lead both north toward the bog, and west toward the city proper. Wolf is unable to detect any sign that the chieftain's son has passed in this direction.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 14, 2007)

"Hmm.  Look at these tracks.  Nothing apparently heading to the cliff face.  If the bog is out, it becomes a question of whether or not we head for conflict or try to avoid it..."

The Lizardman's teeth appear as his lips retract. 

"I've eaten well, and I still say that the cliff face and the ruins will offer us something. Unless someone objects, let us head there."

Sandor pauses for a few moments, and [if he hears no objection] leads the way towards the ruins.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2007)

"Agreed," Talshia comments invisibly. "There may even be things of interest in the ruins quite aside from goblins and yuan-ti."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2007)

The broken road east ends after about seventy or eighty feet in a cluster of ruined buildings, shattered stone, and other debris. Weeds, creepers and other growth are present everywhere. Travel is slow in this area, the rough terrain uneven and hacing a tendency to shift beneath your feet. This area of ruins seems to end about fifty feet further on, quite near to the cliff wall. You don't see any signs of life or habitation.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 14, 2007)

"Well, that was exciting. Shall we head back west now?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 14, 2007)

Is it possible to proceed west but not on the main street? Is there another street running parallel? Walking right between a whole mess of crumblig pillars seems rash.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2007)

*OOC: From the area you can see ahead of you, the main avenue is the only way to proceed west. It is possible that there are other roads running parallel, but you can't see them from where you are. You might be able to head into the swamp area and see if you can find a way around the main road.*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 15, 2007)

Sandor, as said, is ocntent with the swamp, but he looks to his companions, and will agree with the first opinion offered.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 15, 2007)

Head west and take the first turn?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 15, 2007)

Sandor heads west, his wolf nipping at his heels, spear in hand, advancing cautiously.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2007)

Abel will follow Sandor with his mace at the ready.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 17, 2007)

Seril went west, his bow at the ready. He went up close to the front, keeping on an eye on the surroundings and the ground for anything unusual.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2007)

You head west, passing between the ominous stone pillars the flank the broad avenue on both sides. Though many of the buildings lining the road appear to be mostly intact, many others are completely ruined, little more than large piles of rubble.

Small alleys branch off at semi-regular intervals from the main road, running between the shattered buildings.



*OOC: Turn at the first alley, or the first major cross street?"*


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 20, 2007)

"Well here's the first place we could turn ... yet it would be really easy for the snakes to ambush us in an alley. Anybody mind if we go a bit further to a real cross street?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2007)

"I doubt there are enough yuan-ti to hide in every alley," Talshia points out calmly. "And if there are...we are bound to have a short expedition."

"But I have no objection to continuing either."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 20, 2007)

Sandor continues the advance down the main street.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2007)

You walk some five or six hundred feet down the main avenue, until the large stone pillars end. Just after this point, a wide street breaks off to the north.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 20, 2007)

"Hmm," Abel muses.  "I guess it is north then."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 20, 2007)

Sandor continues the advance down the main street, to the north.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2007)

Turning off the main east-west thoroughfare and onto the street headin north, you continue to move though the ruined buildings of the Forbidden City. More small alleys branch off of this road, and after some three hundred or so feet, the roads ends at another avenue running east to west. 

Just to the east, the road disappears into the swampy area you had spotted earlier. What appears to be a trail leads away from the roads edge and into the marsh. To the west, the road continues on toward the city center.

*

Short duration spells have ended...

Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 41/31, mage armor (4h39m), false life (4h45m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus 34/38
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h39m)
*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 20, 2007)

"Well, we've already picked the city over the swamp, though I think eventually we shall be walking along that trail."

So saying, Sandor heads towards the city, to the West.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 21, 2007)

Helios nods at Sandor in unhappy agreement, a sour look on his face.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 21, 2007)

"Something on your mind, Heliossss?" asks Sandor, drawing out the last syllable unintentionally.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 21, 2007)

"I just think you're right that we'll probably wind up having to take that trail into the marsh. Hopefully not though."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 21, 2007)

The lizardman nods, and proceeds into the city.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2007)

"We are thinking like humanoids," Talshia announces. "That could get us into trouble. You there...Sandor. The yuan-ti are not related to your people exactly, but you both have kinship to watery places and reptiles. Tell me...if YOU were to construct a dire fortress to unnameable gods around here, where would YOU put it?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 21, 2007)

Sandor smiles, "I'd put it in the swamp..."


----------



## Falkus (Jan 21, 2007)

"You have a point," agreed Seril, with a slight nod of his head.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 21, 2007)

"Then let us stop here," Abel says.  "We can make adequate preparations and go there, since we all believe that we will end up there anyway.  If nothing else, we can at least scout the area."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2007)

The trails proceeds out through the marshy terrain. The ground is soft and muddy, and pools of stagnant water stand about. The rushes and cattails and other plantlife grow high and dense here, often over your heads. Thus, visibility in this area is not all that great. The stink of the bog lingers over the place.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 23, 2007)

Sandor enjoys the feel of the cool mud squelching through his hindclaws. He walks first, but just slightly off the trail, trusting his balance and his familiarity with the terrain will not slow  the party down. If it proves to do so, he will forego the muddy pleasure and return to the trail.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2007)

Newly visible, Talshia's face is squinched in distaste as she picks her way through the bog, trying to find the shallowest places with each footstep.

"Vile...wretched place. How can you -bear- slogging through all this?" she mutters rhetorically. "Next time...a flying carpet. Or flight spell. Enchanted steed...yes..."


----------



## Falkus (Jan 25, 2007)

"I've seen worse," Seril commented, as he made his way through the swamp, while taking care to keep his bow dry. "I had to track a hunter through a large bog near the forest of my home in order to pass a test the other ranger's had set for me."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2007)

The rail leads for several hundred feet to the north-northwest, bringing you to the shoreline of a murky lake. Cattails and other such growth are dense along the shore, and flies and mesquitos swarm about in large numbers.

The trail appears to split, one fork heading around the lake to the north, the other to the southwest.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 27, 2007)

Both prospects appearing equally miserable, Helios simply follows Sandor on whichever path from the fork he takes. "So um yes. If you could whip us up some horses next time Talshia, I'd be eternally grateful."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 27, 2007)

Abel is obviously growing impatient from the incessant walking, with no end in sight.  He bites his tongue, however, and moves on without a word.  Without an audible one, that is.  Inside, he is begging the Morninglord for some sign of where to go or what to do next.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 27, 2007)

"I will put my every effort into learning the appropriate spells," Talashia grits as she slogs ahead...even through her disgust though, she's careful to scan ahead, looking for any sort of structure or suggestion of where the yuan ti may be hiding.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 27, 2007)

Sandor listens to his companions' complaining about the marsh in silence, leading the way and occasionally pointing out roots that might be obstacles. As they proceed, he scans both the near and far distance, hoping for some indications of activity. At the fork, he seeks for tracks, looking specifically for idications of medium-sized humanoids and serpents. Has this route been travelled frequently? Recently? These are things he hopes to discern, taking time to make sure he is right.

If he sees nothing, he heads toward the southwest.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 28, 2007)

(ping)


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2007)

Abel studies Sandor as he studies the terrain.  He's confident that the lizardman knows what he's doing, and follows him without question.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2007)

*OOC: Sorry for the delays...just getting back on track after my vacation.*


You follow the trail southwest, along the edge of the lake. The water is dark and scummy, clogged with reed, duck weeds and lily pads. Frogs splash into the water, water snakes swim quickly between clusters of growth, and swamrs of stinging insects are everywhere. Sandor even points out several crocodiles lying in wait in the waters, cautioning you from entering the lake.


After a few hundred feet, the trail turns away from the lake, running through the dense growth of the marsh once more. You find yourselves quickly approaching the cliffs on the western side of the rift, and as the swamp begins to give way to firmer (though still soft) ground, you find yourselves in front of three clefts leading back into the rock. Each opening is about five feet wide, and leads away into darkness.

You can see ruined buildings rising above the foliage some hundred feet to the south of your position.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 2, 2007)

"Alright Sandor pick a hole. Because, well it would just be stupid to go back to the ruins now." As the ground frims, Helios begins stomping the mud off of his boots.

Grinning he says, "I wonder what new and exiting ambushes they have in store for us!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 3, 2007)

When Sandor wants, he can be meticulous.  He takes the spear and presses it into the ground and then falls to his hands and knees.  As he scampers around the entrances to the cliff face, there are times when his movement seems almost more comfortable on all fours, his tail swinging gently back and forth, maintaining his balance as he works.

Sandor is looking to see if any of these fissures likely leads to habitations further inside. Indications of footprints (slither marks); evidence of a breeze (fresh air? or stale underground air?); evidence of pollen, light, etc.; bloody corpses neatly piled inside; etc.  Sandor has a light source, and can also illuminate the first 20-30 feet of each fissure.

Are all of them viable entrances? Do any obviously lead up or down? Is any more travelled than others?

The saurian works diligently.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 3, 2007)

Resisting the urge to watch the lizardman work, Talshia focuses on the swamp, and the trees above. This, she decides, would be as good a place for an ambush as any. Lots of cover. The humanoids in the group at a disadvantage from the terrain... She reaches slowly into her component pouch and rehearses incantations under her breath. The waiting was the worst part.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2007)

The clefts are jagged things, four or five feet wide and eight to ten feet high, spaced some twelve to fifteen feet apart. They appear to lead somewhat straight back into the cliff, neither ascending or descending, and curving out of view after about twenty feet. The entrance to each is covered in mud and slop, and strange clawed footprints can be seen leading deeper into all three of the caves. They appear similar to Sandor's own footprints, clawed and heavy, but larger even than his. There is no light from beyond, no breeze, and not one of them appears to be used any more frequently than the others.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 3, 2007)

"All of these are used passages.  I see no reason to prefer one over another," sighs Sandor, soewhat frustrated.

"Shall we start with the middle one?" he asks, and enters the fissure.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2007)

Sandor enters the narrow passage, leading the rest of the group into the cliff. The fissure is crooked, twisting and turning, and after fifty or sixty feet opening into a rounded chamber some sixty feet in diameter. Two other exits are apparent nearby, perhaps leading two the other two fissures. The floor is slick with mud, and strewn with refuse.

Two stocky, muscular lizardmen stand before you, their black scales gleaming in your light. They stand near nine-feet in hieght, and hold huge, gnarled greatclubs in their hands. A leathery crest runs from the top of their heads to the middle of their backs. They hiss as you come into view, exposing rows of sharp fangs.

Another of their kind is crouched in the far end of the chamber, shaking two others from their sleep. 


*

Initiative Order
Sandor 19
Seril 17
Abel 17
Helios 16
Talshia 14
LM1 14
Zeddicus 12
LM2 12
LM3 12 
LM4 10
LM5 5

Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 41/31, mage armor (4h09m), false life (4h15m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus 34/38
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h09m)

Figuring it took 30 minutes to move through the swamp...
*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 3, 2007)

OOC:  okay, I didn't specifically *say* I was picking up my spear again, but assuming it is ok to say I did, we'll go with the following    (If not, claws and bite!)


IC:

Sandor recognizes the blackscale lizardfolk, and understands the threat they represent. He positions himself directly in front of them, and attacks with his spear.  They too will have reach, but he wants to be able to interpose himself in case any move for his travelling companions.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 3, 2007)

"Pardons for stating the obvious. But those are some awfully big lizards. I suppose its too late to say," in Draconic, "Oops sorry, you're not the reptiles we're looking for."

Helios pulls out a now familiar wand and activates it upon Sandor. Suddenly the reptilian druid grows to tower over his black scaled cousins. The fire genasi takes a quick step back.

*OOC - move action to grab wand, wand of enlarge on Sandor, 5' adjust back*


----------



## Falkus (Feb 4, 2007)

Seril snapped his longbow up, drawing bead on the closest lizardman, and letting two arrows fly.

OOC: Rapid shot at the closest lizardman.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2007)

Talshia steps instinctively back from those clubs, and her eyes roll up to show the whites. With her hands, she fashions the mudras, and she begins chanting invocations in Celestial.

(Summon Monster II, aiming for the area between the two groups of lizardmen...hoping to slow the reinforcements down.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (Summon Monster II, aiming for the area between the two groups of lizardmen...hoping to slow the reinforcements down.




What is she summoning?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2007)

(celestial bombadier beetle, I believe. Decent AC, and an area attack, albeit weak)


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 4, 2007)

Abel readies his mace but stays back, letting his foes come to him.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2007)

The lizardmen do not respond to Helio's words, instead roaring in anger and chargin toward you.


Sandor recognizes the blackscale lizardfolk, and understands the threat they represent. He positions himself directly in front of them, and attacks with his spear. They too will have reach, but he wants to be able to interpose himself in case any move for his travelling companions. He places his spear well, and its point pierces through the opponent's tough skin, tearing a deep wound in its side.

Seril snapped his longbow up, drawing bead on the closest lizardman, and letting two arrows fly. Both arrows whiz past Sanor's ear, striking the same opponent that had bee speared. The first arrow staggers the beast, and the second drops it to the ground in a bloody heap.

Abel readies his mace but stays back, letting his foes come to him.

Helios pulls out a now familiar wand and activates it upon Sandor. Suddenly the reptilian druid grows to tower over his black scaled cousins. The fire genasi takes a quick step back.

Talshia steps instinctively back from those clubs, and her eyes roll up to show the whites. With her hands, she fashions the mudras, and she begins chanting invocations in Celestial. A huge beetle appears in between groups of foes, its silver and gold trimmed white carapace shining brilliantly in the light. It begins scrambling toward the second group of foes.

Zeddicus moves quickly forward before his foe can strike at him, longsword in hand as he brings his powers into play, again summoning a disk of force to protect him in combat.

The still standing blackscale aims a powerful blow of his club at the newly enlarged Sandor, but the quick-footed druid manages to sidestep the heavy attack.

The other three blackscales stand, heavy clubs now in hand as they prepare to charge forward and smash your group.



*
Shayuri, would you mind posting the stats for your augmented beetle?

Initiative Order
Sandor 19, attack vrs LM1 25 (success), damage 11
Seril 17, attack vrs LM1 20 (success), damage 8 (6 + 2 electrical), attak vrs LM1 24 (success), damage 12 (8 + 4 electrical)
Abel 17, readies action
Helios 16, move action to grab wand, wand of enlarge on Sandor, 5' adjust back
Talshia 14, casts Summon Monster II
Celestial Bombardier Beetle 14, moves
LM1 14
Zeddicus 12, move, enacts force screen to bring AC to 25
LM2 12, attack vrs Sandor 20 (failure)
LM3 12 
LM4 10
LM5 5

Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 41/31, mage armor (4h09m), false life (4h15m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus 34/38
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h09m)


[sblock=Opponent Status - PCs do not look]
LM1 -5/26


[/sblock]

*


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2007)

The shining beetle appears and gets in position, waiting only for her command. Talshia readies her crossbow then, fitting a bolt and hefting it up to aim at one of the three lizardfolk in back. She calls out as she does in Celestial for the beetle to show these creatures its power!

The ivory and gold carapace peels up in two halves, showing a pulsing, segmented body beneath. The beetle whirls and sets itself with its abdomen pointing up and at the three lizardfolk before it. There's a sudden loud 'POOM' noise, and the lizardmen are showered with corrosive viscous green slime! At the same time, Talshia looses her bolt.

(Actions! Bombadier Beetle uses acid spray, moving and angling 10' cone as needed to include all the "rear" lizardmen. Fort save DC 15 or take 1d4+2 damage. Successful fort save negates.)

(Talshia fires! +5 to hit, including MW bonus, doing 1d8 damage with light crossbow.)

(stats on Bomb Beetle: (adjusted for Augmented Summons)[sblock]Hit Dice: 2d8+8 (17 hp) 
Initiative: +0 Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares) 
Armor Class: 16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+2 
Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3) 
Full Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Acid spray 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, Smite Evil, Energy Resist acid/elec/cold 5
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +0, Will +0
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int —, Wis 10, Cha 9 
Acid Spray (Ex): When attacked or disturbed, the creature can release a 10-foot cone of acidic vapor once per round. Those within the cone must succeed on a DC 15 Fortitude save or take 1d4+2 points of acid damage. The save DC is Constitution-based.[/sblock])


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 4, 2007)

Sandor, newly enlarged, stabs again (!), ready to catch any lizard attempting to break through.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 5, 2007)

Abel will attack the first lizardman that gets close enough to him.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 5, 2007)

Intent on keeping a wall of similarly large creatures between himself and the over-sized lizardfolk, Helios enlarges Zeddicus. Unconsciously continuing his orderly retreat, the wizard jumps in suprise when his back hits the corner of the entrance.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2007)

Sandor, newly enlarged, stabs again (!), ready to catch any lizard attempting to break through. This time, though, his spear deflects off the creature's scales, doing no damage.

Seril steps back and to the side, further from the dark-scaled lizardman. He quickly launches another pair of arrows, but with much less luck this time around. In his haste, he fumbles the first arrow, dropping it to the floor; the second missile deflects off the hard scales of the creature.

Abel readies his mace but stays back, letting his foes come to him.

Intent on keeping a wall of similarly large creatures between himself and the over-sized lizardfolk, Helios enlarges Zeddicus. Unconsciously continuing his orderly retreat, the wizard jumps in suprise when his back hits the corner of the entrance.

The shining beetle appears and gets in position, waiting only for Talshia's command. She readies her crossbow then, fitting a bolt and hefting it up to aim at one of the three lizardfolk in back. She calls out as she does in Celestial for the beetle to show these creatures its power!

The ivory and gold carapace peels up in two halves, showing a pulsing, segmented body beneath. The beetle whirls and sets itself with its abdomen pointing up and at the three lizardfolk before it. There's a sudden loud 'POOM' noise, and the lizardmen are showered with corrosive viscous green slime! At the same time, Talshia looses her bolt. Her bolt is wide, completely missing the target, but two of the lizard folk cry out as the beetle's acid burns their skin.

Zeddicus, finding himself larger than the lizard beast before him, strikes out with his longsword with a powerful two handed blow. The blades sheers through scale, tearing a horrible wound across the creature's chest. It remains on its feet, but blood flows freely from the deep gash as it directs a swing of its heavy club at the warrior. The weapon deflects off the man's force screen, doing no harm.

The other three lizardmen charge forward. The first one strikes the beetle with a powerful overhand blow of its club, crushing the celestial creature. The beetle slowly begins to dissipate into a mist of silver and gold.

The last two rush right past the dead bug to attack the enlarged Sandor and Zeddicus. Sandor nimbly avoids the attack from one, but Zedd is not so lucky. He avoids the worst of the blow, but can still feel his ribs pop as the heavy club grazes his side.



*

Initiative Order
Sandor 19, attack vrs LM2 12 (failure)
Seril 17, attack vrs LM2 "1" (failure), attak vrs LM2 15 (failure)
Abel 17, readies action
Helios 16, wand of enlarge on Zeddicus, 5' adjust back
Talshia 14, attack vrs LM3 8 (failure)
Celestial Bombardier Beetle 14, acid spray
LM1 14
Zeddicus 12, attack LM2 27 (threat), confirm crit 14 (failure), damage 17
LM2 12, attack vrs Zeddicus 12 (failure)
LM3 12, fort save 4 vrs DC15 (fail - 5 damage), charge vrs beetle 23 (success), damage 20 
LM4 10, fort save 4 vrs DC15 (fail - 4 damage), charge vrs Sandor 13 (failure)
LM5 5, fort save 19 vrs DC15 (success), charge vrs Zeddicus 27 (success), damage 9

Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 41/31, mage armor (4h09m), false life (4h15m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38, enlarged (49 rounds)
Zeddicus 25/38, enlarged (50 rounds), force screen (9 rounds), AC24
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h09m)
Beetle DEAD!


[sblock=Opponent Status - PCs do not look]
LM1 -5/26
LM2 9/26	
LM3 21/26
LM4 22/26
LM5 26/26

[/sblock]

*


----------



## Falkus (Feb 10, 2007)

"No you don't," Seril said, raising his bow again and quickly nocking and launching two arrows towards the lizardman that had hit Zedd.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2007)

*The battle continues, round 3*

Sandor strikes out at his foe again, but his spear fails to penetrate the blackscale's tough hide.

"No you don't," Seril said, raising his bow again and quickly nocking and launching two arrows towards the lizardman that had hit Zedd. The first arrow penetrates the creature's eye, dropping it to the ground. Seril instantly changes the target of his second missile, sinking the arrow deep into another lizardman's chest.

Abel continues to hold back, waiting for the blackscales to come to him.

Helios chants words of power, directing a ray of focused heat toward the lizardmen. The beam strikes an instant after Seril's arrow, and with a cry of pain the creature crumples to the floor, leaving only two of the dangerous foes before you.

Talshia feels a pang of sadness at seeing the death of the resplendent beetle, but wastes no time in reloading her crossbow and snapping off another bolt. Her aim is on, but the missile deflects off the creature's hard scales.

Zeddicus moves closer to the remaining lizardfolk, striking out with his sword. The sword skitters along the thing's scales, and then slides off, doing no damage.

With only Zedd in range, the two blackscales aim their greatclubs at him. Although the warrior evades one blow, the second lizardman's club pounds into him, and Zedd feels his already hurt ribs crack under the force of the powerful strike.


*

Initiative Order
Sandor 19, attack vrs LM2 14 (failure)
Seril 17, attack vrs LM2 27 (success), damage 18 (12 + 6 electric) attak vrs LM3 22 (success), damage 14 (12 + 2 electric)
Abel 17, readies action
Helios 16, cast scorching ray, ranged touch attack 18 (success), damage 17
Talshia 14, attack vrs LM4 9 (failure)
Celestial Bombardier Beetle 14
LM1 14
Zeddicus 12, attack LM5 15 (failure)
LM2 12
LM3 12 
LM4 10, attack vrs Zedd 18 (failure)
LM5 5, attack vrs Zedd 25 (success), damage 13

Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 41/31, mage armor (4h09m), false life (4h15m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38, enlarged (48 rounds)
Zeddicus 12/38, enlarged (49 rounds), force screen (8 rounds), AC24
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h09m)
Beetle DEAD!


[sblock=Opponent Status - PCs do not look]
LM1 -7/26
LM2 DEAD	
LM3 DEAD
LM4 22/26
LM5 26/26

[/sblock]

*


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2007)

With a gasp of frustration, Talshia realizes that the it's just too hard to target the beasts while they're ducking and jinking in battle with her team. A spell is needed, but which? Ahh...yes. Illusion was not her specialty, but it had some useful incantations...

She cautiously moves off to one side, conscious of her spell's spreading effect and careful not to get too close to a lizardman's club. When in position, she incants as she brings her hands to her mouth to form a cone...as if to shout through. Instead, she blows.

A spray of intensely brilliant colors explodes from her hands, showering dazzling, constantly changing light over the lizardmen. The effects of the Color Spray were highly variable, Talshia knew. Some were overcome by the spectacle, some merely distracted. And with an effort of will, it could be ignored.

Hopefully, it would be enough to give her companions an edge to finish them off.

(Move to try to get both lizards in the cone, and Color Spray. Will DC 17.)


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 10, 2007)

Seeing that Zeddicus is gravely injured, Helios pulls out another, now familiar wand. He points it towards his wounded comrade and and in a clear voice intones, "Psike!". In response the earthen floor appears to rise up around around the psychic warrior creating an encircling wall of stone.

"Abel, don't just stand there. Make with the heally-heally!"

*OOC - Apologies for the delay. Scorching Ray was pretty much what I was planning to do last round anyway though. Anyway, move action to grab Silent Image wand, standard action to create the illusionary wall.*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 10, 2007)

Sandor knows that his advantage against the lizards is with the range of his spear, and so he presses that advantage as he stikes again, ready to sieze any opportunity that presents itself of other opponents moving through the arc his spear can reach.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 10, 2007)

"Already on it," Abel says as he draws his healing wand to aid Zeddicus, trying to stay out of reach of the lizardmen while he's occupied.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

Sandor knows that his advantage against the lizards is with the range of his spear, and so he presses that advantage as he stikes again, ready to sieze any opportunity that presents itself of other opponents moving through the arc his spear can reach. What would have been only a glancing blow is supplemented by the increased strength of Sandor's enlarged form, and a spray of gore erupts from the wound his spear tears into the blackscale's stomach.

Seril sends another pair of deadly arrows arcing into the combat, and although the first missile misses its target, the second penetrates the lizardman's throat. The creature crumbles to the ground, trying to breath as it chokes on its own blood.

Seeing that Zeddicus is gravely injured, Helios pulls out another, now familiar wand. He points it towards his wounded comrade and and in a clear voice intones, "Psike!". In response the earthen floor appears to rise up around around the psychic warrior creating an encircling wall of stone. "Abel, don't just stand there. Make with the heally-heally!" THe remaining lizardman jumps back away from the stone wall, turning his attention to Sandor.

"Already on it," Abel says as he draws his healing wand to aid Zeddicus, trying to stay out of reach of the lizardmen while he's occupied. The priest uses the enlarged form of Zeddicus to screen his approach, and taps the warrior with the wand as he nears.

With a gasp of frustration, Talshia realizes that the it's just too hard to target the beasts while they're ducking and jinking in battle with her team. A spell is needed, but which? Ahh...yes. Illusion was not her specialty, but it had some useful incantations...She cautiously moves off to one side, conscious of her spell's spreading effect and careful not to get too close to a lizardman's club. When in position, she incants as she brings her hands to her mouth to form a cone...as if to shout through. Instead, she blows.

A spray of intensely brilliant colors explodes from her hands, showering dazzling, constantly changing light over the lizardman. The effects of the Color Spray were highly variable, Talshia knew. Some were overcome by the spectacle, some merely distracted. And with an effort of will, it could be ignored. The blackscale proves a susceptible target though, and reels back, blinded and staggering from the blast.

Zeddicus moves forward, and easily finishes off the beast with a series of powerful double-handed chops of his blade.


*Combat is over.*


*

Experience Points Earned: 625 xps each

Initiative Order
Sandor 19, attack vrs LM4 19 (success), damage 11
Seril 17, attack vrs LM4 11 (failure), attack vrs LM4 21 (success), damage 12 (7 + 5 electric)
Abel 17, wand of cure light wounds on Zeddicus, heals 10 points
Helios 16, cast scorching ray, ranged touch attack 18 (success), damage 17
Talshia 14, attack vrs LM4 9 (failure)
Celestial Bombardier Beetle 14
LM1 14
Zeddicus 12, attack LM5 15 (failure)
LM2 12
LM3 12 
LM4 10
LM5 5, will save vrs DC17 9 (failure), blinded (3r) & stunned (4r) 

Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 41/31, mage armor (4h09m), false life (4h15m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38, enlarged (47 rounds)
Zeddicus 22/38, enlarged (48 rounds), force screen (7 rounds), AC24
Talshia 26/26, AC16, mage armor (4h09m)
Beetle DEAD!



*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 11, 2007)

"Is everyone alright? It appears the only other exits head to the other fissures--that there is no access to the higher habitations of the cliffs from where we are.  Still, I suggest we search carefully this area, and see what we find. Then head back, and perhaps head in a different direction through the swamp." 

So saying, Sandor begins as search, the cool slime squelching between his toes as he steps over the bodies of his blackscale kin.  While he has eaten fairly recently, at one point he does bite into a flank and have a snack.






OOC:  Just to note, it is likely that I will be unable to post for after tomorrow until after March 3.  I'm sorry about this.  Every now and again, RL interferes.  Please feel free to push Sandor around as you wish!

KS


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

Your company quickly searches the cavern that the blackscales appear to use as their home. Along on of the walls, you fine crude designs...crafted of platinum, gold and silver coins. Apparently these lizardfolk hammered these coins into the stone to make their "artwork." You are certain they can be pried out, though it may take some time.

You also find a small leather bag amid the refuse and slime. Opening it, you find it is filled with small gemstones...alestones, carnelians, irtios, and skydrops.

Lastly, although it hasn't weathered the damp, slimy conditions of the cave well, is a leather-bound journal, which appears to be written in the Alzhedo tongue.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2007)

Talshia eagerly scoops up the journal and scans it's contents. Then she nods.

"I can read this, though it may take time to separate out the useful information from the inconsequential."

She does read the last few pages first though, just to see what they had to say at the end.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

Talshia has no trouble reading the elegant, stylish characters that make up the script, noting that whoever wrote the journal has excellent penmenship. 

The journal appears to be the writings of the calshite wizard Horan. It details his arrival to the Forbidden City, and his attempts to unite the factions of the city together. It seems he has made headway with the yuan-ti and the forestkith, and that those two bands now acknowledge his leadership. The lizardfolk have proven more difficult, though there has been some cooperation from the poisondusk. Apparently the blackscales and the mongrelmen within the city are still not cooperating with his plans. 

It appears as though this Horan has issue with the Rundeen, and has thus targeted their shipments for raiding. It appears as though the wizard is intent on evetually expanding his control into the surrounding lands, and carving out a new empire.

Talshia recognizes (Knowledge: Arcana check 32) the name Horan. She seems to recall that he is an arrogant but quite powerful wizard. In fact, Talshia recalls having actually met the man on at least one occasion within the Grand Library of Stars. 

*Since Talshia is also from Calimshan, I allowed her an Knowledge: Arcana to recognize Horan, as opposed to a Knowledge: Local check.*


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 11, 2007)

"If we can cover our tracks, perhaps we should make camp here. Not the most pleasant of places, but its reasonably defensible. And I'd rather not dip into the dregs of my occult energies while the reptiles just keep getting bigger and bigger." Helios grins sheepishly. "I wouldn't mind a chance to take a look at the journal either."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 12, 2007)

Sandor accepts the words of his companions, and makes his way to the front of the cave, back and forth along all three passages, just to make sure he kows the layof the land.  Then he excuses himself, has a quick cool down in the water in front of the cave entrance, and returns to feast on the lizard folk corpses. 

He offers to take the third watch, and soon falls asleep.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2007)

Talshia graciously lets Helios read the journal, and as he does she sums it up for the others.

"This was written by a powerful Calshite wizard named Horan. It depicts his efforts, only somewhat successful, to unite the creatures of this lost city under his rule, and create an empire loyal to him. From what he's written here, the yuan-ti and forestkith already bow to him. Only these lizardmen and the mongrelmen of the city remain opposed."

She looks around at the others. "If we are going to oppose Horan, we might have to consider an alliance of mutual convenience with those creatures. I've met him once, long ago in Calimshan. Even then he was a mage of great accomplishment and power. What he has grown into since then..." The dark-skinned magess shakes her head.

"Be careful with that journal as well, Helios. We might use it to help direct a scrying spell sometime in the future."

If does turn out that the group is making camp there, she breaks out her bedroll and some parchment, to make notes of the day's events before turning in.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2007)

After clearing away some of the refuse and muck, the cave does make a relatively decent place to camp. Although damp, the cool cavern is much more comfortable than the oppressive heat outside.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 12, 2007)

Seril retrieved as many of his arrows as he could, and then joined the others in the searching of the cave and making the camp. He did comment after Talshia read from the journal. "By those creatures," he said. [Green]"I assume you mean the mongrelmen, and not the lizardmen we've been killing."[/COLOR]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2007)

"I meant the lizardmen too," Talshia replies. "Which means that the next group of them we meet, it might be best to try speaking to them before the slaughter ensues."


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 16, 2007)

"The Lizardmen we just err ... dealt with didn't seem to keen to parley. But we had just burst into their home, such as it is. Worth another try anyway."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2007)

The night passes uninterrupted, and as the sun breaks over the horizon you gather your gear and prepare for another day exploring the ruined city.


*OOC: What next?*


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 18, 2007)

After a breakfast eaten _outside_ the somewhat befouled cavern, Helios incants a couple of  arcane passages now becoming familiar. "Shall we check the ruins over there? Perhaps we'll find the mongrelmen or something"

*OOC - cast mage armor and false life*


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2007)

Talshia breaks her fast with Helios, largely in silence...only murmuring to herself as she scans her spellbook and prepares her spells. She finishes by casting a spell of her own, then nods, brushing herself off.

"That, or we stick to these crevices in hopes of allying ourselves with the lizardfolk. That is, I imagine, a higher risk plan though. The lizardfolk seem very...aggressive. Perhaps we can start off on more diplomatic footing with the mongrelmen. They then might be able to approach the lizardfolk more safely."

She frowns. "Be on the lookout. If the mongrelmen have survived Horan and his yuan-ti, it is likely through stealth and cunning. They may at first think us to be agents of Horan too, so we should have some idea of how we'll convince them otherwise. Maybe collect some yuan-ti heads..."

The wizardess shrugs.

(Spell notes: Casting Mage Armor. Here's my list of spells prepped [sblock]0 - Detect Magic, Message, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1 - Mage Armor, Shield, Color Spray, Grease, Protection from Evil, Unseen Servant
2 - Glitterdust, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Rope Trick
3 - Haste, Summon Monster III x2[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2007)

After a quick breakfast out under the hot southern sun, you move to check out the ruins to the south. After only a few minutes, you realize you have made a circuit back to where you entered the Forbidden City.


*
Rough Map
Grey = Ruins
Green = Marsh/Swamp
Blue = Lake
Black = Cliff Face
White = Main Streets




*


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 19, 2007)

Upon realizing that they've just walked in a big circle, Helios scratches his head, grinning. "Huh. Well we haven't finished exploring the city. Lets just go back to where we left off."

Unless anyone objects, Helios will head to the last spot the party was at before turning towards the swamp. From there he'll head west rather than east.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2007)

You head to the west, again following one of the wide avenues through the rubble of the buildings that once made up the city. The place is mostly quiet, as you have come to expect of the daytime hours here. After a short time, the street split again. You can turn north, or continue west.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 3, 2007)

"Yeesh! The day *after* we wind up crawling through the muck, you guys are stumbling around like zombies." Helios continues West.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

Talshia yawns and shrugs sheepishly. "I did not sleep so well last night. It is too muggy here."

She follows Helios cautiously.


----------



## Falkus (Mar 3, 2007)

Seril silently stepped in line following Helios, keeping his keen eyes open for anything at all unusual.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2007)

You continue to the west, the morning heat already sweltering this day. Before too long, you reach another four way fork. The buzzing of insects and the low moan of the wind is all that can be heard. Whoever dwells in this city, it is fairly apparent that they are not too active during the day.


*North, south or west?*


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 4, 2007)

Helios turns right, heading north. The pace he sets is rather slow, allowing others to scout ahead or look into the building to either side.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2007)

You proceed north, moving slowly through the ruins of the Forbidden City. It seems as if many of the buildings in this area are in somewhat better repair than most. The outer shells of the buildings appear mostly intact, though looking into them reveals that there insides are in shambles: upper floors have mostly collapsed, interior walls fallen, and old furnishings smashed and rotting.

As you move past another large, seemingly intact building, Seril and Helios both hear the what seems to be the sound of heavy footsteps on loose rubble. A second later, a group of large furry humanoids rush at you from a hole in the building's wall. The creatures are dressed in scalemail fashioned of large, bronze disks, and hold greataxes brandished in their furry grips.




[sblock=Seril, Helios and Sandor]
The three of you recognize the creatures as bugbears, though they seem to be well-equipped for creature of their kind.
[/sblock]

*
Surprise round - Helios and Seril are not surprised and are thus able to react this round.

Initiative Count
Seril 22
Talshia 20 - Surprised
Helios 19
BB6 18 -
BB4 16 -
BB5 16 -
Zeddicus 14 - Surprised
Sandor 11 - Surprised
BB3 13 -
BB2 10 -
Abel 6 - Surprised
BB1 4 -


Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 46/31, AC17, mage armor (4h30m), false life (4h30m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus 32/38
Talshia 26/26

Falkus and Voidrazor, please post your actions for the surprise round...
*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 4, 2007)

Surprised, Sandor twists around to see the bugbears facing him. His spear is in his hand, though, and will soon be used, he is sure.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 5, 2007)

"What the..."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 5, 2007)

Holding his hands up in a concilliatory gesture, Helios speaks in common and then repeats in Alzhedo, draconic and Talashan, "Hello there. We wish to parley. PAR-ley."

*OOC - Readies Burning hands to use if the creatures attack*


----------



## Falkus (Mar 6, 2007)

Seril raised his bow to fire, when he heard Helios speak. He paused, for a second, holding the arrow nocked in the bow, waiting to see how the bugbears acted before he shot.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 6, 2007)

*I should point out, in case it isn't clear from my posts, that Helios is absolutely awful at diplomacy. So it might be a good idea for somebody else to try talking to them as well.  The characters themselves would be well aware of a very annoying quality in Helios' banter (Charisma 6!).*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2007)

At Helios' words, the brutish creatures abandon their attack, instead spreading out to surround you, their weapons still held at the ready.

The largest of them, a head taller than the rest, his bronze scale armor brillaintly polished, points one gnarled, hairy finger at you and speaks in broken common. "Who you are? Why you come?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 9, 2007)

"We're here on a ... um rescue mission. You aren't close with the Yuan-ti are you?"

*OOC - Thanks for the bump Rhun. I'd forgotten I owed a reply.*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2007)

The largest of the bugbears takes a moment to consider Helios' question. "Yuan-ti? Pay good. Bring food. Fight fer dem sometimes." He points his finger again at the wizards chest. "Who you? Bring gold for Grazzuk?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2007)

"Not exactly the freedom fighters we were hoping for," Talshia mutters dryly. "Try telling them we seek to find the yuan-ti and their master. That information might actually be -worth- some gold."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2007)

Grazzuk's furry ears perk up at Talshia's words, and it is obvious that he has heard her low mutterings. "Why you seek Horan wizard-master? You give Grazzuk gold? Gold for friends?" He gestures at his five companions. "Or Horan pay Grazzuk to bring him you?" The bugbear smiles evilly, his sharp yellow fangs prominently displayed. Although he may not be well-spoken, it appears as if this creature is at least fairly intelligent.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 10, 2007)

Helios stifles a yawn at the implied threat. "Horan might pay you, I wouldn't hold my breath. Depending on how much you want, we'll pay to be brought to him. But you might be in a less helpful mood once we give you the gold. So no money til you take us to him."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2007)

Grazzuk looks about as his companions and raises a hand to scratch his head. You find the motion to be similar to monkies you've seen do the same thing. "We show where Horan live. Then you pay. One hundred gold each."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 10, 2007)

Sandor's wolf pads around the bugbears, initiating a flank. 300 gp is a ridiculous price, but maybe these creatures think we are dumb enough to pay it, he thinks. The lizardman reaches into his belt pouch with his thick clawed figers, and removes three pearls. "Very well. We will give you these three pearls, if you take us there now. They are worth at least a hundred each." He says this confidently, shifting his spear back into his right hand as he does so. 

The three pearls glow in the dim light, and he approaches the bugbears.  "I'll give you one now, two when we arrive safely." And he reaches out to offer a pearl to the lead bugbear.

[OOC:  Sandor is bluffing--the pearls are worth 10gp each--but I'm hoping that the bugbears aren't great at reading lizardfolk expressions, and that they are not familiar with freshwater pearls, and that they don't know enough to distinguish regular from irregular pearls, and that they're not too bright. If he is wrong, though, he is prepared to fight.]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2007)

Grazzuk glances around at his _five_ companions, and then steps forward to examine the pearls offered by Sandor. After a moment, the leader spits on the ground. "No good. Want gold." The rest of the bugbears seem to be getting a bit anxious as the negotiations go on.


*Sandor's untrained bluff 5 was beaten by the bugbear's sense motive 14*


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 11, 2007)

"That's a lot of gold for directions. But hey, if you were trying to trick us you'd probably ask for less." Helios takes out his belt pouch and pulls out a huge handful of gold before dumping it back in.

"Alright. Lead on furba... I mean Grazzuk"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2007)

Grazzuk's eyes light up as he sees the gold, and then he nods, motioning you to follow him. As you begin to walk, his troops fall in line behind you. You move back south to the last crossroads, and then turns west. "Could go south, but goblies dat way. Dey no like strangers."

You head west for a few hundred feet, passing many badly damaged buildings in this area. The minaret from one building has fallen across the road, but Grazzuk leads you underneath the collapsed tower. Turning south at the next major road, the bugbear continues to lead on and you notice yourselves moving into an area that must have once been the noble district. The buildings here are much larger and grander, sporting minarets and towers, most of which have toppled or collapsed.

Turning west at the next major avenue, Grazzuk leads you to the shadows of an alleyway. From there, he points toward a walled compound just don't the street. It appears as though the indicated compound shows signs of recent upkeep and repair. The streets around it are clear of rubble and undergrowth.


Grazzuk nods at you. "That Horan wizard master home."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2007)

"Very good, Grazzuk," Talshia acknowledges, "You have our thanks. I do have a question though. There are mongrelmen, and lizardfolk around. Horan may have paid you, on occasion, to fight them, or keep them away. Do you know where they lair?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2007)

The bugbear points to the northeast. "Lizard peeple live in swamp. Near lake. Worship dragon-god!" The he sweeps his arm to point to the cliffs to the northwest. "Mongrelman dat way." Grazzuk spits on the ground. "Dirty creatures. Sneaky. Best to stay away."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 11, 2007)

Helios moves as if to get a closer look at Horan's home, but actually positions himself for something rather different. "Yes Grazzuk that was helpful indeed. To bad the asking price was so high."
*OOC - casts Burning Hands on as many of the bugbears as possible.*

"Tell ya what. Any of you that's not to charred to surrender gets to live.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2007)

Talshia's mouth drops open in horror at Helios' actions, and she steps back from him, shielding herself with an arm as if she expected the fan of fire to be aimed at her as well.

"What are you DOING?!" she yelps.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 11, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Sandor's untrained bluff 5 was beaten by the bugbear's sense motive 14*





OOC: no circumstance bonuses?    


IC:

Sandor shrugs as the bugbear rejects his offer, and is surprised when Helios offers to pay. He is of course more surprised when Helios attacks the bugbears, but he is standing ready, spear in hand.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2007)

Helios' spells catches three of the bugbears, including Grazzuk. The smell of burnt hair and flesh wafts into the air as the creatures cry out in pain. They remain on their feet, though, and the scene immediately erupts into chaos as the bugbears brandish their weapons and attack!


*
I'm going to consider Helios' attack as being the surprise round, since it has caught his companions off guard as well.

Initiative Count
BB3 19 - surprised
Seril 17 - surprised
Zeddicus 17 - surprised
Grazzuk 16 - surprised, reflex save vrs DC18 16 (fail)
BB2 16 - surprised
BB4 15 - surprised, reflex save vrs DC18 19 (success)
Talshia 14 - surprised
Abel 13 - surprised
BB5 12 - surprised
Sandor 10 - surprised
Helios 9 - cast burning hands, damage 12
BB6 7 - surprised, reflex save vrs DC18 12 (fail)

Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 46/31, AC17, mage armor (4h00m), false life (4h00m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus 32/38
Talshia 26/26

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players don't look!]
Grazzuk 34/46
BB2 28/28
BB3 28/28
BB4 22/28
BB5 28/28
BB6 16/28
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> OOC: no circumstance bonuses?





*OOC: Actually I gave a bonus because they wanted to believe you, but took it away because of risk to them (should Horan find out they sold him out). Also, Grazzuk actually rolled a high appraise check, and that didn't help you.  *


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 11, 2007)

_Turns out there are other ways of negotiating,_  the Druid thinks to himself, as combat begins.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2007)

*Combat, round 1*

Full rounded posted below...


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 12, 2007)

"Well I certainly wasn't gonna give these furballs 600 gold for directions. But you're right. I really should've just charmed them when we arrived." Helios replies in Talashar. He then pulls out a new wand, while stepping back, and points it a Grazzuk, intoning its command word "Buh-Dee!". Switching back to common, he says, "I know you're steamed _and maybe a little crispy_ but the smart thing to do now is surrender and join our warband

*OOC - 5' adjust back, uses wand of Charm Person on Grazzuk.*


----------



## Falkus (Mar 12, 2007)

Seril rolled his eyes at Helios actions. "Why did I leave home?" he asked himself, as he nocked and shot two more arrows at the bugbear he had wounded.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2007)

Talshia scoots back in a hurry, hastily moving her hands in arcane patterns and chanting words. A bright spark springs from her outstretched finger and bursts among them in a brilliant spray of shimmering particles.

(5' back and glitterdust to get as many bugbears as possible without getting party members, Will save 19 to avoid blindness)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 12, 2007)

Sandor attacks whichever of the bugbears is closest to him, using his longspear. Perhaps he is positioned well to have attacks of opportunity on other Bugbears establishing position.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 12, 2007)

Irritated by Helios's deceptive actions, Abel hefts his heavy mace and swings at the bugbear that just attacked him, swearing at Helios the whole time.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2007)

*Combat round 1*

The surprise of Helios' unexpected and treacherous attack quickly fades as everyone bursts into action within the confines of the rubble-strewn alleyway.

One of the bugbears reacts quickest, striking a powerful two-handed blow of his axe against Zeddicus, the nearest target. The blow catces the swordsman off guard, staggering him as it cuts through armor and flesh. Zedd quickly pulls his own sword and strikes back, wounded the buly humanoid.

Seril quickly fires off two arrows as he steps away from the nearest bugbear. One of the arrows penetrates the creature's armor, and the already burnt bugbear lets out a cry of pain.

Grazzuk swears in goblin and charges at Helios, determined to put the tricksome wizard in a shallow grave. The axe strikes hard, but Helios' spell allows him to whether the assault none the worse for wear.

Another bugbear assaults Abel, but the cleric wards off the blow with his shield. Talshia is not so lucky, and takes a deep wound to her thigh as she tries to dodge out of the way.

Talshia scoots back in a hurry, hastily moving her hands in arcane patterns and chanting words. A bright spark springs from her outstretched finger and bursts among them in a brilliant spray of shimmering particles. Unfortunately, she is only able to catch her opponent and the bugbear attacking Zeddicus within the area of her spell. Talshia's foe is blinded by the spell, but the bugbear fighting Zeddicus is able to brush off the effects.

Irritated by Helios's deceptive actions, Abel hefts his heavy mace and swings at the bugbear that just attacked him, swearing at Helios the whole time. The mace glances off the bugbear's armor.

Another bugbear attacks Sandor but stumbles as he moves, nearly going down in the rubble. Sandor attacks this bugbear, using his longspear. Wolf attacks the same foe, but is unable to penetrate the scales of the creature's armor with his teeth.

"Well I certainly wasn't gonna give these furballs 600 gold for directions. But you're right. I really should've just charmed them when we arrived." Helios replies in Talashar. He then pulls out a new wand, while stepping back, and points it a Grazzuk, intoning its command word "Buh-Dee!". Switching back to common, he says, "I know you're steamed _and maybe a little crispy_ but the smart thing to do now is surrender and join our warband Grazzuk blinks his eyes several times, but then growls and shakes his head as he breaks free of Helios' spell.

The last bugbear chases after Seril, determined to get payback for the arrow in his chest. A sideways swipe of his greataxe catches the elf, cutting a jagged wound across his chest.



*
Thanks for adding Wolf, Ks!

Initiative Count
BB3 19 - attack vrs Zedd 25 (success), damage 13; wil save 19 (success)
Seril 17 - attack vrs BB6 24 (success), damage 14; attack vrs BB6 14 (failure)
Zeddicus 17 - attack vrs BB3 "20" (threat), confirm 16 (failure), damage 8
Grazzuk 16 - attack vrs Helios 23 (success), damage 10; will save vrs charm person 20 (success)
BB2 16 - attack vrs Abel 18 (failure)
BB4 15 - attack vrs Talshia 22 (success), damage 9; will save 9 (failure)
Talshia 14 - cast glitterdust vrs B4 and B3
Abel 13 - attack vrs BB2 14 (failure)
BB5 12 - attack vrs Sandor "1" (failure)
Wolf 11 - attack vrs BB5 15 (failure)
Sandor 10 - attack vrs BB5 11 (failure)
Helios 9 - charm person vrs Grazzuk
BB6 7 - attack vrs Seril 23 (success), damage 13

Current PC Status:
Seril 27/40
Helios 35/31, AC17, mage armor (4h00m), false life (4h00m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus 19/38
Talshia 17/26, AC16 (I'm assuming Talshia cast Mage Armor at some point?), mage armor (4h10m)

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players don't look!]
Grazzuk 34/46
BB2 28/28
BB3 20/28
BB4 22/28
BB5 28/28
BB6 2/28
[/sblock]

Also, next time we have combat, I will try to at least throw together a quick battle map so that you'll know everyone's positions.
*


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 13, 2007)

Abel swings again at the bugbear, still swearing under his breath.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2007)

(re: mage armor...yar, it's my intent that she cast it each day on awakening. Thanks. )

Talshia forms her hands into the appropriate mudras and parts them, creating a tiny hole from which radiance shines between her palms. She calls into it, invoking the great lord of the plains, the white bison...a familiar sound to those who have been travelling with her so far.

From out of silver glyphs that arise from nothingness amidst the bugbears, the mighty creature rises; white of fur, long of tusk, cranky of mien.

With a bleat of challenge, it lowers its head and gores the bugbear leader!

(Talshia will try to summon it to flank, if that's possible. It's +12 to hit, doing 1d8+11 damage. If not, +10 to hit. AC is 13, DR 5/magic. 47 HP)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2007)

*Combat, round 2*

The melee continues to degenerate into chaos, as combat often does. With your ranks broken up by the proximity of your foe and the confines of the alleyway, it is hard to form up with your companions.

The quickest of the bugbears again attack Zedd, again striking the warrior a powerful blow. Zeddicus is covered in blood, most of it his own, but he remains on his feet and attacks the creature with his own blade, sinking it deep into furry flesh.

Seril rolled his eyes at Helios actions. "Why did I leave home?" he asked himself, as he nocked and shot two more arrows at the bugbear he had wounded. The first arrow goes high, but the second again tears into the creature, leaving the beast dead on the ground.

Grazzuk snarls and swings again, striking Helios a grievous blow.

Abel and his opponent continue to dance about, striking at each other. Abel again deflects the bugbear's brutal axe with his shield. Abel swings again at the bugbear, still swearing under his breath. His mace strikes a glancing blow to the beast, but doesn't seem to hurt it overly much.

Ignoring the blinded bugbear flailing to strike her, Talshia forms her hands into the appropriate mudras and parts them, creating a tiny hole from which radiance shines between her palms. She calls into it, invoking the great lord of the plains, the white bison...a familiar sound to those who have been travelling with her so far.

From out of silver glyphs that arise from nothingness amidst the bugbears, the mighty creature rises; white of fur, long of tusk, cranky of mien. With a bleat of challenge, it lowers its head and gores the bugbear leader! Apparently a bit confused by the transition between planes, the magnificient bison badly misjudges Grazzuk's position, missing its quarry completely.

The bugbear fighting Sandor swings again, but fails to penetrate the lizardman's thick, scaly skin. Sandor, wearyed by this bugbear's attack, stabs with finality, but again fails to penetrate the bronze disks of the bugbear's armor. Likewise, Wolf is unable to inflict any damage upon his foe.

Helios staggers back from the savage blow and continues moving trying to get a better angle on the bloody skirmish. His fingers trace a rapid but now somewhat familiar succession of symbols in the air, while muttering obscure bits of draconic. Twin bolts of fire leap from his hand as a result of his hasty efforts, arcing towards Grazzuk and the bugbear in a lethal dance with Zeddicus. Grazzuk somehow avoids the ray, but the bugbear fighting Zeddicus is no so lucky...the blast strikes him in the head, turning his face into a charred mass and dropping him into the street.


*
Updated!

Initiative Count
BB3 19 - attack vrs Zedd 22 (success), damage 12
Seril 17 - attack vrs BB6 11 (failure); attack vrs BB6 26 (success), damage 11
Zeddicus 17 - attack vrs BB3 24 (success), damage 9
Grazzuk 16 - attack vrs Helios 21 (success), damage 16
BB2 16 - attack vrs Abel 20 (failure)
BB4 15 - (blinded) attack vrs Talshia "1" (failure)
Talshia 14 - cast Monster Summoning III
Celestial Bison 14 - attack Grazzuk "1" (failure)
Abel 13 - attack vrs BB2 25 (success), damage 5
BB5 12 - attack vrs Sandor 19 (failure)
Wolf 11 - attack vrs BB5 13 (failure)
Sandor 10 - attack vrs BB5 14 (failure)
Helios 9 - cast Scorching Ray: touch attack vrs Grazzuk 10 (failure); touch attack vrs BB3 "20" (threat), confirm 15 (success), damage 31!
BB6 7

Current PC Status:
Seril 27/40
Helios 19/31, AC17, mage armor (4h00m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus 7/38
Talshia 17/26, AC16, mage armor (4h10m)
Celestial Bison 47/47, round 0/5 rounds

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players don't look!]
Grazzuk 34/46
BB2 23/28
BB3 DEAD
BB4 22/28, blinded 1/5 rounds
BB5 28/28
BB6 DEAD
[/sblock]

*


[sblock=Celestial Bison, augmented]
Large Animal 
Hit Dice: 5d8+25 (47 hp) 
Initiative: +0 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (–1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+15
Attack: Gore +10 melee (1d8+12) 
Full Attack: Gore +10 melee (1d8+12) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite Evil (+5 damage 1/day to evil foe)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Darkvision 60', scent, SR 10, DR 5/magic, Resistance 5 to acid, cold, electricity
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 10, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 13, 2007)

Helios staggers back from the savage blow and continues moving trying to get a better angle on the bloody skirmish. His fingers trace a rapid but now somewhat familiar succession of symbols in the air, while muttering obscure bits of draconic. Twin bolts of fire leap from his hand as a result of his hasty efforts, arcing towards Grazzuk and the bugbear in a lethal dance with Zeddicus.

*OOC - Move action to reposition, casts Scorching Ray CL8*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 14, 2007)

Sandor, wearyed by this bugbear's attack, stabs with finality.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2007)

*Combat, round 3*

Seril looks for a new target, firing off a pair of arrows at the bugbear locked in combat with Abel. One misses, but another thunks into the meaty part of the creature's thigh.

Although badly wounded, Zeddicus moves forward to aid Sandor, but is unable to slip his blade past his foe's guard.

Grazzuk decides to high-tail it, remaining on his guard as he does. As soon as he is past the edge of the combat he flees down the street toward the walled compound that he pointed out as belonging to the wizard Horan. One of his companions breaks off as well, moving further down the alley away from you.

The blinded bugbear continues to flail about with his axe, possibly hoping for a lucky strike upon nearby Talshia. His blindness again keeps him from injuring the wizardess.

Talshia tries to quietly back away from the battle, so the bugbear attacking her won't know where she went. Meanwhile, the celestial bison takes the opportunity to CHARGE Grazzuk! Its horns glow bright white as it gallops towards him! It strikes the massive bugbear hard, and Grazzuk nearly falls mid-stride as his side is mangled by the great bison's horns.

Abel moves to Seril and casts cure light wounds.

The last bugbear stikes at Zedd as he enters the fray, his greataxe ripping through the warriors armor and dropping him to the alley in a growing pool of blood.

Sandor and Wolf redouble their efforts against the creature. Wolf's nipping opens up the bugbear's defenses, and Sandor scores a hard hit with his spear, piercing armor and fur.

Helios again casts a spell, sending forth another pair of fiery rays. Both strike Grazzuk, and the large furball goes down, his flesh and fur burning.


*
Waiting on Shayuri, IG, and VR for actions. KS, I assume Sandor will continue to attack.

Initiative Count
Seril 17 - attack vrs BB2 15 (failure); attack vrs BB2 19 (success), damage 8
Zeddicus 17 - attack vrs BB5 16 (failure)
Grazzuk 16 - withdraw action, avoiding AoO from Helios & Celestial Bison.
BB2 16 - withdraw action, avoiding AoO from Abel
BB4 15 - (blinded) attack vrs Talshia 27 (success), miss chance 08% (failure)
Talshia 14 - move silently 12
Celestial Bison 14 - charge vrs Grazzuk 25 (success), damage 22
Abel 13 - cure light wounds heals Seril 13 points
BB5 12 - attack vrs Zedd 22 (success), damage 17
Wolf 11 - attack 14 (failure)
Sandor 10 - attack vrs BB5 25 (success), damage 10
Helios 9 - Scorching Raytouch vrs. Grazzuk 20 (success), damage 10; touch vrs Grazzuk 18 (success), damage 15


Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 19/31, AC17, mage armor (4h00m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus -10/38
Talshia 17/26, AC16, mage armor (4h10m)
Celestial Bison 47/47, round 1/5 rounds

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players don't look!]
Grazzuk DEAD
BB2 15/28
BB3 DEAD
BB4 22/28, blinded 2/5 rounds
BB5 18/28
BB6 DEAD
[/sblock]

*


[sblock=Celestial Bison, augmented]
Large Animal 
Hit Dice: 5d8+25 (47 hp) 
Initiative: +0 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (–1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+15
Attack: Gore +10 melee (1d8+12) 
Full Attack: Gore +10 melee (1d8+12) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite Evil (+5 damage 1/day to evil foe)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Darkvision 60', scent, SR 10, DR 5/magic, Resistance 5 to acid, cold, electricity
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 10, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2007)

Talshia tries to quietly back away from the battle, so the bugbear attacking her won't know where she went.

Meanwhile, the celestial bison takes the opportunity to CHARGE Grazzuk! Its horns glow bright white as it gallops towards him!

(Talshia's untrained MS roll is 1d20+2, and the bison is +12 to hit on a charge. If it hits, it'll do 1d8+17 damage (that includes the 5 from Smite Evil))


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 17, 2007)

OOC - I did post for round 3, post #322.

EDIT - Nevermind didn't see the update to round 2.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 17, 2007)

Helios employs some colorful language about defecation and transmigration to the lower planes as he sees Grazzuk and the other bugbear heading for Horan's domocile. Once again he chants the words and makes the gestures to bring fiery ruin upon his enemies.

*OOC - I don't have a clear picture of distances. Helios will cast Fireball on the two if he judges that the 'low roar' wouldn't be obvious in the compound and no party member is in the way (hitting the bison would be OK by H.). Otherwise he'll move up and cast Scorching Ray again.*


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 17, 2007)

Abel moves to Seril and casts _cure light wounds_.

ooc: Since Abel has the _Augmented Healing_ feat, he cures 1d8+7 hp with _CLW_


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> *OOC - I don't have a clear picture of distances. Helios will cast Fireball on the two if he judges that the 'low roar' wouldn't be obvious in the compound and no party member is in the way (hitting the bison would be OK by H.). Otherwise he'll move up and cast Scorching Ray again.*





*
FYI, Grazzuk is heading one direction and the other bugbear is heading a different direction. You can't get the both with your fireball.
*


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 17, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *
> FYI, Grazzuk is heading one direction and the other bugbear is heading a different direction. You can't get the both with your fireball.
> *



*Then scorching ray at the one headed for Horan's.*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2007)

*Combat, round 4*

Seril fires off another pair of arrows at the bugbear fleeing down the alley, striking him in the shoulder with one of the missiles. The bugbear's withdrawal turns into full flight as he runs away, quickly ducking into a side alleyway and out of your line of sight (the alley is about one hundred feet from where you are all standing - about 150' from the Bison).

The blinded bugbear continues swinging about, but there is nobody near enough for his axe to strike.


*
Round 3 update above.

Initiative Count
Seril 17 - attack vrs BB2 20 (success), damage 8; attack vrs BB2 16 (failure)
BB2 16 - Run
BB4 15 - (blinded)
Talshia 14 - 
Celestial Bison 14 - 
Abel 13 - 
BB5 12 - 
Wolf 11 - 
Sandor 10 - 
Helios 9 - 

Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 19/31, AC17, mage armor (4h00m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus -10/38
Talshia 17/26, AC16, mage armor (4h10m)
Celestial Bison 47/47, round 2/5 rounds

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players don't look!]
Grazzuk DEAD
BB2 7/28
BB3 DEAD
BB4 22/28, blinded 3/5 rounds
BB5 18/28
BB6 DEAD
[/sblock]

*


[sblock=Celestial Bison, augmented]
Large Animal 
Hit Dice: 5d8+25 (47 hp) 
Initiative: +0 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (–1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+15
Attack: Gore +10 melee (1d8+12) 
Full Attack: Gore +10 melee (1d8+12) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite Evil (+5 damage 1/day to evil foe)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Darkvision 60', scent, SR 10, DR 5/magic, Resistance 5 to acid, cold, electricity
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 10, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 17, 2007)

"Zed no!" Helios chases after the fleeing bugbear while grabbing his crossbow. Once brought to bear, he fires at the retreating creature's furry back. As an after though he calls to the group, "Try to just knock out the blind one."


----------



## Falkus (Mar 17, 2007)

Seril pursued the bugbear, running after him and trying to get into a position where he could send more arrows after him. He wouldn't run past the mouth of the side alley, however.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 17, 2007)

Seeing his companions chasing the fleeing bugbear, Sandor turns towards the blinded one stumbling nearby, and attacks with his longspear.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2007)

Careful to stay out of the blind bugbear's way, Talshia tries to get to the alley to see if she can still cast a spell on the fleeing bugbear. She signals the bison to follow her to the alley, just in case she figures the bison can catch it.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Careful to stay out of the blind bugbear's way, Talshia tries to get to the alley to see if she can still cast a spell on the fleeing bugbear.
> 
> The bison, meanwhile, starts tearing at the blind bugbear...the last target it can see.
> 
> (I'll assume that it never charged after Grazzuk, since there was no mention made of that happening)



*It did charge. Round 3 was edited to include actions from the last half of initiative.*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2007)

*Guys, there is still BB5 standing in your midst...the one that killed Zedd. Are you all going to ignore him?*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2007)

(lol...sorry, I lost track of what beast was where. I'll have Mr. Bison charge BB5 instead of blindy.)


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 19, 2007)

Seeing the lone foe standing uncovered, Abel raises his mace and charges the creature shouting words of retribution for killing Zeddicus.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2007)

*End of Combat*

The sudden and fierce combat ends as Talshia's summoned bison slams into the bugbear that slew Zeddicus, slamming the beast into the ground and crushing its ribcage. Abel and Sandor turn their attentions to the blinded creature, and quickly add his body to the others lying amid the rubble-strewn alleyway.

Seril and Helios charge down the alley after the lone, fleeing bugbear, stopping as they come to the opening of the side alley. Unfortunately, the goblinoid is nowhere to be seen. Perhaps he ducked into a ruined building, or took refuge behind some of the rubble. There are numerous places to hide in this city, after all.



*XPs earned: 667 each


Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 19/31, AC17, mage armor (4h00m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38
Zeddicus -10/38
Talshia 17/26, AC16, mage armor (4h10m)
Celestial Bison 47/47, round 3/5 rounds
*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2007)

Talshia goes to Zeddicus' side and kneels down. Her face is still, but something in her voice betrays a grief that is only inches from cracking her self-control.

"Quickly! Healing magic! It may not be too late..."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 23, 2007)

The smell of blood is in Sandor's nostrils, but he turns when he hears Talshia's call. 

The lizardman strides towards Zeddicus, reaching into his bag as he does so for his healing wand. "Let us see..." he sense with a surprising calm.


Sandor kneels down beside Zeddicus, pulsing a charge of the wand into the body, and, if there is any life signs at all at that point, following it with another one immediately.

OOC: cure light wounds, x 2.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 24, 2007)

"He is too far gone," the cleric says with a surprising calmness.  "It will take more magic than we have to bring him back now."

Abel kneels next to his fallen body, confident that Sandor's wand will yield no results, and closes Zedd's eyes.  Closing his own eyes, he says a prayer to the Morninglord in Zeddicus's name.  "Guide him home," he whispers in closing.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 24, 2007)

Helios manages to look both hangdog as well as tense and angry at the same time. But for once, he remains silent.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2007)

If the noise of the battle alerted anyone, they don't come looking...the typical daytime silence of the city falls back over the alley as you cluster around Zeddicus' body. Despite Abel and Sandor's skill with wounds, the warrior is too far gone.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 25, 2007)

Sandor strips his former companion, placing his items to one side. "We can divide his things now or later. Does anyone know of Zeddicus' religious beliefs?" the lizard hisses through his sharp teeth. 

When he is met with a silence or shaking heads, Sandor continues. "I propose to feast on him, that our party maybe strengthened as a result. You are all welcome to a portion, if you wish. But you need not. His soul and his body are now parted, and the best way I know to honour the deceased is with a feast. This is," he turns to the cleric, "a carnivore theology."

Sandor takes a deep bite below Zeddicus' diphragm, reaching in a devouring the principal organs, or dividing them with his companions if they wish. After his meal, which does not take long, he does not wash his hands, as a further memorial to the deceased.

When due rites and respect have been paid, Sandor asks, "Shall we proceed?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2007)

Talshia turns a distinct green when she sees Sandor is serious, and demands in a choked voice, "Stop it! Stop it at once! Your ways are not ours, so leave his body be!"

She turns an accusing glare on Helios too. "A few gold pieces too great a price to pay...how much more is this? We could have at least...bah, nevermind. Lets find somewhere out of sight before that runaway attracts still MORE trouble. Sandor, would you be so kind as to help move his body -without- eating it?"

Talshia then starts looking for a place the party can hide and lick its wounds without being too obvious about it.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 26, 2007)

"Who knew a bunch of bugbears would be so tough? After those giant lizardmen there was no reason to think these ..." Helios gestures at the fallen creatures, while speaking in defensive tones, "would be a problem. If Abel were familiar with the basics of triage, this wouldn't have happened! And that said, I don't know Zed's religious beliefs, but I'm pretty damn certain they didn't include cannibalism."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 26, 2007)

"The truth is, none of us knew very much about him at all. He was quiet, and he had escaped from the pressure placed on him by his parents, whom I believe he resented. Yet here he was, fighting beside us all this time. I am offering you a chance to make up for that and make him part of you. Zeddicus Cobb was one of us, but this is no longer him. We can choose to be sentiental if we wish, but we all know that whatever it is we do with the body, it has already begun to rot, and that process will only continue. You all eat meat that was once connected to brainstems, but that is anonymous. Here you have a name, and really little else... The matter is no different, as I believe you know. Tell me what you want done with the body. Put it in the ground? Cook it on a fire until it is inedible and mere ash? Carry it with us and try to find his ambitious parents?" 

"You may save your sentiment. This is no longer Zeddicus... It is rotting meat. The remains of the man I fought alongside deserves better than to rot."

Sandor stands up, and takes his spear. He turns to Talshia:"I am sorry that I frightened you, my friend. I had hoped to save him, to heal him, but that was not possible. I mean you and Zeddicus Cobb no disrespect."

Sandor the Bloody pauses, and looks at the deceased's possessions. Sandor asks the group,"I presume then that you have no intention to loot his corpse? Who among you will keep his armour, his sword, and deliver them to his parents?" He looks around. "When I die, if any of you are there, I ask you to have a nice barbecue."

Sandor puts his wand away, and reaches out with a serpentine claw for his wolf, and scratches it behind the ears.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 26, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "Who knew a bunch of bugbears would be so tough? After those giant lizardmen there was no reason to think these ..." Helios gestures at the fallen creatures, while speaking in defensive tones, "would be a problem. If Abel were familiar with the basics of triage, this wouldn't have happened! And that said, I don't know Zed's religious beliefs, but I'm pretty damn certain they didn't include cannibalism."




"You're right.  It is all my fault," Abel says serenely.  He offers no evidence of truth--if her really believes the statement--or sarcasm, leaving those around him to guess.  Regardless, he is perfectly willing to take any blame if it makes the others feel better.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 26, 2007)

Helios opens his mouth, expecting an argument, and stops for a moment, looking at Abel curiously. "Well  I suppose some sort of last rights are in order. We need to hurry, but I'll start gathering rocks for a cairn. And ... Sandor's probably right about being pragmatic regarding his posessions. I don't know."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2007)

There is plenty of rubble about, and stones are easily gathered while Zeddicus' body is stripped of its possessions and prepared for burial. Soon enough, the pile of stones assumes its place as an unmarked cairn covering the body of the fallen warrior.


*OOC: Not sure who can use what, but feel free to split up his possessions. *


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 26, 2007)

"I believe splitting up his possessions is the right thing.  He was a warrior; he'd like to know his things were still being used to fight."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2007)

With the cairn piled over the corpse of the fallen warrior, Abel conducts a hasty funeral ceremony. That done, you take up Zedd's equipment and prepare to continue on your journey, leaving your companion to the eternal rest that he deserves.


*

Zedd's Possessions:

+2 Fullplate - Abel ?
+1 Longsword - Seril ?
+1 Ring of Protection - Helios or Talshia ?
+1 Cloak of Resistance - Abel or Seril ?
tenday of rations
3 torches
flint/steel
bedroll
backpack
heavy cloak
3 books of Toril history
blank spellbook
blank parchment
inkwell and pens
10gp.

*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 28, 2007)

Sandor stands back, observing the false piety in the funeral service. _Would Zeddicus have received even this, if I had not begun to honour the dead?_ he wonders.

The pile of possessions sits there untouched. Sandor was serious about the hypocrisy of these mammals--on what basis they can condemn him, and yet, like ghouls or fantsy adventurers, profit financially from his death...

_Abel has the audacity to call this "the right thing"; in the hours since I last spoke, no one has even acknowledged my words, the fact that Zeddicus had a family, and that their lives might be made immeasurably easier with the wealth of their son. No, that would mean work, mundane work, for this group. And less profit. 

So parochial, repulsed by anything that does not behave human._

Sandor smells the rot within the cairn, standing watch while the time passes. _This is a waste of time. Do they even remember why we have come to this place? _ 

He will carry none of Zeddicus' possessions. He will follow the others as they continue the quest. And he will fight by these mammalsm as best he can. But Sandor has grown somewhat wiser from this experience.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 28, 2007)

Helios struggles internally for a few moments and then takes the ring and a book of Toril history from the pile. _After all, now there's one less person between myself and the next thing that ambushes us in this stinking place. Ghoulish is one thing, dead's another. Plus, now maybe Abel would feel comfortable enough to take the magical plate. What I said about him earlier may have been true rather than just defensiveness. But they'd still all be safer with the priest well protected._


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 28, 2007)

Abel hesitantly sizes the armor and dons it.  He is aware of Sandor's issues, but hopes that he will realize that Zeddicus was, after all, human, and these were human responses.  

Abel does make a silent vow to himself, and to the Morninglord, however.  If misfortune should befall the lizardman, Abel will in fact honor him as he has requested, despite his personal discomfort with the act.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2007)

Talashia stands over the cairn for a moment, her dark face solemn and looking down. Finally she says quietly, "I did not know Zeddicus long, nor well, and that is to my sorrow. What I know of him is that he was a brave and skilled warrior, who fought without thought of his own safety and who did not fear death. He struck me as a man of his word, and who trusted those who he fought with. We are greatly diminished for his loss."

She kneels down and touches two fingers to her lips, and then to the stones.

"The gods will take you to your next oasis. May the water be fresh for you when you arrive."

Whatever belongings no one else takes, Talashia wraps into a bundle and puts them in her haversack without comment.

She then surveys the others. "How badly are we hurt? Do we dare press on today?"


----------



## Falkus (Mar 29, 2007)

Seril was quiet during the brief burial ceremony, but his face showed more emotion than he'd demonstrated over the last few weeks. A bit of sorrow, but mostly rage. He took the longsword when the decision was made to split his belongings.

"He was a good comrade.," was his only comment during the ceremony.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 29, 2007)

Abel uses his wand to heal those who need it.

ooc: as normal, whatever's necessary to get everyone in the green.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2007)

*
3 charges of the wand expended...

Current PC Status:
Seril 40/40
Helios 29/31, AC17, mage armor (3h30m)
Abel 37/37
Sandor 38/38
Talshia 24/26, AC16, mage armor (3h40m)
*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2007)

*So, what is the plan?*


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 31, 2007)

ooc: Depending on the time of day, I guess that maybe we should be off to see the wizard, no?


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 31, 2007)

Assuming everyone else is otherwise ready, Helios goes into a whirlwind of arcane activity in preparation for the confrontation with Horan. First, and most strangely chants in a hiss. He runs his hands quickly over his body and his skin turns green and scaly in their wake. A moment late he is completely transformed into a reptilian creature. He points a wand at Sandor, causing him to grow once again. Lastly he uses a pair of wands on himself.

Afterwards Helios starts heading towards the wizard's compound, gesturing to the other to keep up. "Let's do this before that frickin' bugbear manages to tip off Horan."

*Casts Alter Self to Troglodyte, wand of Enlarge on Sandor, Wand of Shield and Skittish Nerves on self*


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 1, 2007)

As they approach the compound Abel begins a low chant, and traces a pattern in the air, calling for the Morninglord's aid in what is to come.

ooc: _bless_


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2007)

Talashia nods and accompanies the party, fingers flexing and ready to cast...but not quite yet...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2007)

The walls of the wizard's compound appear to be some 15' in hieght, built of large blocks of unmortared stone. Towers built of rough timbers flank the main entrance, and appear to be manned by bugbear guards. Although you are still somewhat distant, they appear to be dressed in the same bronze scale mail as the previous bugbears. 

Though you cannot see much of the inside of the compound beyond the walls, it looks as though a single story home sits in the compound's center.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 2, 2007)

Sandor, silent, looks at the approach to the towers and the gate:  is the land cleared?  Is there any cover? Do the bugbears look like they are armed with ranged wepons?  How many in each tower? Etc.

Edit: Also, how far are we from the water at this point?  Any chance for a submarine approach?  : )


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Sandor, silent, looks at the approach to the towers and the gate:  is the land cleared?  Is there any cover? Do the bugbears look like they are armed with ranged wepons?  How many in each tower? Etc.
> 
> Edit: Also, how far are we from the water at this point?  Any chance for a submarine approach?  : )





*Sorry...somehow I missed this post! *

THe land around the compound has been cleared. The normal rubble and vegetation that is so prolific elsewhere has been removed and cleaned up. The only cover is the ruined buildings that are about, but even using that the last 50' or so will be a dash across open ground to reach the walls of the compound. There appears to be a single bugbear in each gate. You don't see any ranged weapons, but it stands to reason that they have them.

You are hundreds of feet from the closest water.[/b][/size]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 7, 2007)

Sandor begins to advance amidst the buildings, stopping at the last fifty feet. He has no idea whether his companions will follow him or not.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2007)

Talshia does follow him, at a cautious distance (about 20'). Her eyes nervous flick from point to point, never resting anywhere long. Dangerous, she of all people knew. Fighting through the defenses of a wizard to confront him in his lair... They would be depleted and wounded by the time they reached him, while he was at full power and fresh. Allies would be nice...but apparently the plan to contact the mongrelmen and lizardfolk to recruit them had fallen by the wayside with the loss of one of their number.

No...she couldn't let that go. More would die on this course.

She hurries to catch up to Sandor and says in a low voice, "I think we should regroup and withdraw. With this loss to our number, we need allies more than ever. Now that we know where Horan is, we need to find the mongrelmen, and perhaps some lizardfolk that will listen to us without attacking. If we can coordinate them, our odds of success will be dramatically better."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 7, 2007)

Sandor turns, and narrows his eyes.  Is this cowardice speaking or is it strategy? Strategy, probably, he decides.

"Very well. You lead the way. The more time we wait, the more time we waste, the more likely it is our quarry will be killed, if he is not already. But I heed your words. Lead on."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2007)

You stop after observing the initial defenses of Horan's compound, to debate on whether it would be best to find more allies or to assault the place on your own. The five of you crouch in the rubble of a nearby building, taking care to keep out of sight of the visible sentries.


*Map attached. B indicates where you initially met the bugbears, F is the alley in which you fought the bugbears.*


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 8, 2007)

"But ... OK yeah, mongrelmen meatshields sound really good. Even if Horan does find out about us before we attack."

Assuming everyone else comes with, Helios starts heading towards the cliffs to the Northwest.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 8, 2007)

ooc: well, so much for wasted spells, eh? 

"So," Abel begins, "any idea where to find these _mongrelmen_?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2007)

You all fall in behind Helios, who at least makes a good effort to look like he knows where he is going. You head toward the northwest, keeping to the wider streets as you go.


*Again, sorry for the delays. I hope to get you a map up soon.*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2007)

You soon find yourselves at another crossroads. The road west seems to branch a hundred feet or so further on, while the road north seems to run for some distance.


*North or west?*


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 16, 2007)

Helios, again assuming the rest of the party comes along, heads west. At the T-intersection he looks both directions, but unless there is something terribly interesting to the south, he turns north.

"That Grazzuk fellow pointed pretty much this way I think. We just have to work our way to the cliffs in this direction."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 16, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Helios, again assuming the rest of the party comes along, heads west. At the T-intersection he looks both directions, but unless there is something terribly interesting to the south, he turns north.
> 
> "That Grazzuk fellow pointed pretty much this way I think. We just have to work our way to the cliffs in this direction."




"Lead on, friend," Abel says, preparing himself for the march ahead.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2007)

Talshia nods, glancing nervously at Horan's compound.

"Agreed...but let's keep a low profile, at least until we've some distance from Horan. He may send out more patrols for a time once that bugbear reports."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 22, 2007)

"Talshia, this is your exercise. It was you who decided on this approach -- hunting out these mongrelmen and recruiting their assistance. You must lead us. If we cannot make progress at a crossroads... *sigh* If no one will take us to them, then I suggest we go back and attack."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

Talshia nods. "As you wish. We go north. The blackscales to the east means the mongrelmen are most likely to the north and west. We'll start by going north, then turn west, and that way map the extent of this place."

Without further comment, she proceeds to start up the north passage.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2007)

Your group continues up the avenue to the north, searching for the mongrelman. You soon find the road narrowing into an alley, and soon after that find yourselves in a section of city that appears to be extremely rundown. There is more rubble than elsewhere, piled higher than your heads. Trails weave through the rubble and buildings, and your entry is greeted by a number of mournful animal calls...they sound as though they are perhaps some type of birdcall, though know one in the party (not even Sandor) can say exactly what is making them.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 22, 2007)

Sandor holds his spear firmly in one hand, his wolf trotting beside him.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 22, 2007)

"Call me paranoid, but I think we've been noticed. Perhaps we should wait here for a minute to see if they come out to us. Less intrusive that way."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

You don't have to wait long to be greeted. A group of four humanoid creatures approaches you from around a pile of rubble ahead. They all stand roughly the size of a human, with muscular builds beneath the layers of dirty rags they seem to be dressed in. They wear cowls and hoods, concealing their faces.Although they to carry crude cudgels in hand, they are not brandishing them in a threatening manner.

Looking back, you note that two more of the creatures, completely silently, have moved up behind you.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 24, 2007)

"Hail fellow," Abel says with a smile.  "Or fellows," he adds upon seeing the others arrive behind them.  "Well met."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

The four humanoids in front of you break into a discussion at Abel's words, their language seemingly consisting of yips, growls, and other animal-like sounds. After several seconds of this, one points a scaly, bent finger toward you. He speaks broken common, his voice thick and animalistic. "Who you? Why come here?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2007)

Talshia nods at Abel, holding her hands out to keep them visible.

"We have come to speak to you...we have heard you are the enemies of the wizard Horan. We oppose him too. It is our hope that those of us who share enemies..." she motions towards the men, and then towards herself, "...could become friends."


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 26, 2007)

Helios opens his mouth to speak, but then remembers the many times he'd been slapped or punched in the nose for things he'd said that seemed perfectly innocuous at the time. In the end, he smiles at the brutes, nodding amiably, but lets the others do the talking.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 29, 2007)

Sandor stands around idly, wondering what mongrelmen taste like.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2007)

The mongrelmen begin hooting and growling at each other again, their undeciphable language leaving you in the dark about what they are saying. After several more moments, the one who speaks common agains turns his attention to you. "Come. You talk to (name sounds like a coughing leopard growl), king." 

Those words said, the four mongrelmen turn and beging to weave their way through the narrow alleys of this portion of the city.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2007)

Talashia nods, and waves the others forward as she follows the mongrelmen at a quick pace, lest they lose sight and get lost.

(OOC - I need a quick orientation here on the premise of the adventure...we're investigating these ruins...why again?   Did we have any idea there was a wizard here? Was Horan being evil and stuff? Or is he just minding his own business and subjugating the local yuan ti? I just want to make sure I understand OOC what Tal does IC )


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 29, 2007)

OOC;

We're supposed to be rescuing a kidnapped chieftain's son, which is why Sandor has been against unnecessary delays.  The first few posts of the thread set everything out.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2007)

*Your first task is to find the source of the raids on the merchant caravans and put a stop to it. Your second task is to rescue the chieftain's son.*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 30, 2007)

Sandor and his wolf follow Talashia.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2007)

You are led down winding alleyways through the piles of rubble and collapsed buildings, passing lean-tos and shanties in which the mongrelmen apparently dwell. After several minutes, you emerge into a large semi-circular clearing. 

Ahead of you, several steps lead up to an open-faced ruin, still partially supported by massive pillars. A powerfully built individual sits upon a crude throne of rock, his features not discernable under his dark cowl. Two smoking braziers set to either side of the being.

You are led down to the area before the steps. You notice many more mongrelmen filtering into the area behind you. The creature upon the throne leans forward, as if waiting for you to speak.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2007)

*Badda-bing, badda-BUMP!*


----------



## industrygothica (May 5, 2007)

When it becomes apparent that the others aren't going to speak, Abel takes a deep breath and readies himself.  He is no negotiator, no public speaker, but someone has to do it...

"I am Abel, and these are my friends," he begins.  "We come to you to seek your knowledge of the wizard Horan, for we oppose him, and it is our understanding that you do as well."


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2007)

Shocked out of her silence, Talshia quickly gathers her thoughts and adds, "He's been stealing from caravans that pass by, no doubt to feed his growing forces. Our people sent us to stop the raids from happening. And to rescue someone...it's our hope you will know if that person he has captured is still alive. We've heard your people are no friends to the wizard. We hope we can help each other with our goals."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 6, 2007)

Helios pipes in, "And if you help us, once we leave, you'll be the undisputed ruler of the city. That would be keen wouldn't it, for a ....". The mage trails off, realizing that what he was about to say would have undermined they're efforts at diplomacy.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2007)

The humanoid on the stone chair remains quiet for several minutes, as if pondering your words. Then, he reaches up and lowers the deep cowl that most of the mongrelman wear. The chief is quite the hideous specimen...his features an unpleasant mix of ogre, frog and dog. Several scars are visible, and only tufts of wiry hair dot his head.

"We no like pig wizard Horan. Or his minions. But wizard have powerful magic. Kill many of us. Why we help you?"


----------



## Voidrazor (May 9, 2007)

"Well we could probably take care of him ourselves but some f... er, some reinforcements would be very helpful. As for why, you'd get to be the big cheese around here. We're not staying once Horan and the snakes are taken care of, so it would be all you."


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2007)

"We have some magic of our own," Talashia adds to Helios' statements. "If you ever wanted to be rid of him, now is the time. Alone either of us might succeed, but take heavy losses. Together, we can succeed at a much lower cost." She pauses a moment, then adds, "There are others here we might call on too. Did you know the lizardfolk hate Horan as well? If we can unite all of us against him...him and his yuan-ti...there would be spoils enough for all, and your peoples would be free of his bullying and interference for good!"


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2007)

The ugly brute who leads the mongrelman does not look convinced by your words. "Look weak, you," he says, waving his hand at the lot of you. "You weak. Get us killed."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 17, 2007)

Helios sighs, "OK fine, what do you want us to do to prove ourselves? We could take you on a tour of all the Yuan-ti and such we've killed. Quite a trail of carnage if you ask me."


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2007)

*Alright guys, sorry for the delays. Time for me to get this game back on track. If I have to recruit for additional PCs, so be it.  *


The leader thinks at Helios' words, scratching his chin. Then, he waves another mongrelman forward to his side. They have a hushed, brief discussion between themselves. What you can overhear sounds more like animal sounds than a proper language. After a few minutes fo this, the leader turns to consider your group again.


"You bring us sword. Symbol of tribe. Small lizards steal. Take to camp in marsh. Near lake. You bring back, we help."


----------



## industrygothica (May 24, 2007)

"Oh, well, sounds easy enough," Abel says sarcastically.


----------

